# Importar desde china



## sabueXo (24 Nov 2011)

Buenas,

Hemos pensado en importar una serie de productos desde China para su venta online.

Somos totalmente novatos en el tema de importación y por eso empezamos con algo que cuesta poco dinero y nos servirá para aprender si algún día nos lanzamos a algo más serio.

La cosa es, ¿conocéis sitios buenos donde expliquen como hacer estas gestiones?, ¿videotutoriales?

He encontrado esto por ejemplo:
CIC: Curso para Importar de China | 100Negocios / Cursos

Es un curso en vídeo, tiene buena pinta, pero es de pago y habla de América. ¿Que opináis?, ¿podría servir?

También he encontrado esto que tiene muy buena pinta:
Importar de China » Comprar en China, el resumen

¿Alguien cuenta sus experiencias?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## daniel_es_76 (24 Nov 2011)

Importamos de China y luego saltamos pq España no va bien.


----------



## HayQueHacerAlgoYa (24 Nov 2011)

Cuidado que no te estafen. Lo primero que has de hacer es llamar a la embajada española en China y pedir que te asesoren. Lo normal es que te pregunten el nombre del fabricante y te den datos de solvencia y seguridad.


----------



## gamusino30 (24 Nov 2011)

I + D español: Importacion y Distribucion.


----------



## cdecompartir (24 Nov 2011)

La importación es lo mas fácil.

Vender lo que importas y tener ganancias ya es otra cosa. Yo de ti primero analizaría muy bien la salida comercial que tendría el producto, estudiando la competencia y luego estudiando maneras de superar dicha competencia.

Luego para importar la mercancía lo que necesitas es encontrar a un proveedor fiable. Paginas como Manufacturers, Suppliers, Exporters & Importers from the world's largest online B2B marketplace-Alibaba.com o China Wholesale - Buy wholesale products from Chinese wholesalers on MadeInChina.com son plataformas muy completas para buscar proveedores. Ellos mismos tienen clasificados a los proveedores de fiar aunque no suelen garantizar nada al 100%. Puedes googlear a los nombres de los proveedores para ver que clase de "fama" tienen.

Una vez hayas encontrado unos cuantos proveedores entra en contacto con ellos. Aquí seria clave tener conocimiento de ingles. Pídeles fotos de sus fabricas, diagramas, certificados de calidad ISO ROHS, etc.

Nunca aceptes el precio que te den. Ellos casi siempre lo inflan un 10-15% para luego tener margen de negociar y si no lo regateas, de inmediato te tacharan de pringado y intentaran sacarte pasta por otros lados.

Normalmente acordareis pagar un deposito de 20-30% y luego una vez el contenedor esta en el puerto pagar el resto para que te manden la documentación para poder liberar el contenedor. Si te piden mas del 20-30% (a no ser que sea un pedido muy pequeño) como deposito no te fíes de ellos.

Tendrás que mirarte también tema de transporte. Los contenedores según que puerto salgan pueden costarte mas caro o mas barato. Lo mejor es pagar a una agencia para que te lleve lo de los contenedores y la aduana ya que suelen tener conexiones y saben lo que hacen. Pide precio a varias agencias y déjales saber que lo haces. Si te encargas tu de esto perderás mucho tiempo y liberar los primeros contenedores seria muy difícil ya que te pedirán todos los papeles que te puedas imaginar.

También seria buena idea pagar a una gestora llevarte la cuentas y los pagos.

Por ultimo te vuelvo a repetir que importar es la parte mas fácil. Lo difícil empieza una vez tengas el producto aquí y tienes que venderlo y sacar beneficio. Si no dispones de muchos recursos haz un pedido "muestra" a los proveedores chinos de pocas unidades y intenta venderlos para sondear el mercado.


----------



## cdecompartir (24 Nov 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> I + D español: Importacion y Distribucion.



Si esta es la triste realidad. Simplemente España no es un país para innovar o fabricar. Aquí o montas un bar o importas.


----------



## sabueXo (25 Nov 2011)

Muchas gracias!

Vaya post más completo te has currado.

El mercado ya está mirado y creemos que podemos hacer frente a la competencia. El producto en si no es caro, si sale mal, podemos afrontar las perdidas.

Viene muy bien saber el tema del regateo y contratar agencias que comentas, ahora mismo habíamos contactado con algunos vendedores a ver que nos dicen.

Se ve que te dedicas a esto o te has dedicado...


----------



## tecniko (25 Nov 2011)

Se que existen personas en China que visitan las fabricas en tu lugar, por si tu no quieres desplazarte a China personalmente, salio en un programa de españoles por el mundo, era un español el que se dedicaba a esto.

Me imagino que seria con una inversion bastante grande.


----------



## Sombra (25 Nov 2011)

Lo interesante no es importar un producto de China, sino que el producto sea tuyo y lo fabriques allí.


----------



## Enterao (25 Nov 2011)

cuidadin con la mierda china que se importa ....es barata si ..pero es una mierda pincha en un palo...

y ni se te ocurra traer algo que pueda ser nocivo para la salud o causar la muerte...


----------



## sabueXo (25 Nov 2011)

No va a haber problemas para la salud, no es nada que haya que ir manoseando ni contener comida.

De hecho, después de la primera inversión, ahorra dinero.

Todavía nos queda mucho, tenemos que aprender a importar, recoger toda la información posible de los productos y hacer una web en condiciones con su SEO, afiliados, redes sociales, etc. 

Lentos pero seguros.

Esto nos lo tomamos como una primera toma de contacto en el comercio online y el día de mañana y con experiencia ver si podemos hacer algo más interesante (incluso diseñar algo como han comentado, quien sabe).

¿Alguien más se anima a contar su experiencia?


----------



## LOPD (25 Nov 2011)

sabueXo dijo:


> De hecho, después de la primera inversión, ahorra dinero.



Después de la primera inversión, espero beneficios, no ahorros. No se que queréis importar, pero cómo comentan por arriba, el I+D Made in Spain está tocando fondo hace rato. Lo suyo es cómo también apuntan, fabricar allí por tema de costes o en Polonia en un momento dado ienso: Fabricar aquí es casi inviable en éstos tiempos.

Dos casos de dos conocidos: Los dos se dedican a cosas muy similares. Uno importa material base para luminaria LED y el otro te pone las bombillas hechas de todas las roscas posibles en LED.

Ayer fui a ver a uno de ellos, el de las bombillas. 15 euros por una bombilla de 4w de LED. Atento al loro, éste es fabricante. Multipliqué mentalmente por los puntos de luz de casa y lo primero que visualicé mentalmente fue a mi pareja con el palote de amasar practicando batería en mi cabeza. Sigo con las de bajo consumo.

El que importa material base (SMD, circuitería, transformadores... ) lo complementa con la representación de una conocida marca de sonido e iluminación profesional. Además de éso, practica el I+D Made in Spain y en dos ocasiones se ha comido el marrón del invendible. Un producto de 15€ PVP lo liquida casi casi en un "te pago si me quitas ésto del almacén" y un estuche-kit para infomáticos.

Cómo experiencia personal: Quise importar hace años etapas de potencia para sonido profesional (no coches), por aquél entonces me movía en ésos ámbitos. 
Contacté con los fabricantes de los mayoristas e importadores a los que les compraba y tras sacar cuentas, vi que no tenía capacidad para operar al nivel requerido. Además de tener un margen relativamente bajo, no podía arriesgarme tanto, así que pregunté a instaladores fiables y todos me dijeron lo mismo: "Ni se te ocurra, porque no encontrarás quién compre éso por muy tal y cuál que lo pongas. ¿O acaso crees que pondría mi confianza en unas etapas de las que no tengo ni referencias?" (cada uno con sus palabras, pero todos lo mismo). Se referían a la dichosa marca... y es lógico, antes de ver el aparato, ya veían la columna de humo a las 2 horas de funcionamiento.

Conclusión: Piensa bien, calcula mejor y ponte en el lugar de quién te lo tiene que comprar, a ver si lo necesita.

P.D. Entra en un chino, a ver si no traen ya lo que quieres importar.:XX:<<


----------



## sabueXo (25 Nov 2011)

Cuando hablaba de ahorrar me refería al cliente, es el cliente el que compra este producto que sirve para ahorrar haciendo de otra manera lo que hacía al principio.

Los dos casos que has comentado son más complejos, hablas de equipos de sonido por un lado. Yo que soy exquisito para esas cosas, no compraría algo chino para este cometido sin garantía de calidad ya que son productos a los que se les exije mucho rendimiento.

Las bombillas es otro problema, las bombillas LEDs siguen siendo caras y la competencia de las de bajo consumo hace a las LEDs inviables por ahora.

Estamos en fase de pedir muestras para probarlas a los proveedores chinos y queremos ver como obtenerlas de la forma más barata posible.


----------



## cdecompartir (25 Nov 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> cuidadin con la mierda china que se importa ....es barata si ..pero es una mierda pincha en un palo...
> 
> y ni se te ocurra traer algo que pueda ser nocivo para la salud o causar la muerte...



Esto no es mas que una leyenda urbana.
El chino fabrica según lo que quiere el que le paga. Si tu le encargas un juguete que no valga mas de 30 céntimos, hombre pues magos no son por esto la calidad seria pésima. Pero costaría 30 céntimos.
Ahora bien si le encargas un juguete pero el presupuesto ya es de 2 euros pues obviamente la calidad subiría.

Los famosos hi-tech gadgets de Apple se fabrican en China incluso en la fabrica donde se fabricaban los Iphones hubo una serie de suicidios entre los trabajadores por los largos turnos de trabajo y los bajos salarios (que santo el Steve Jobs eh?)


----------



## cdecompartir (25 Nov 2011)

sabueXo dijo:


> Estamos en fase de pedir muestras para probarlas a los proveedores chinos y queremos ver como obtenerlas de la forma más barata posible.



Otra cosa que se me olvidaba a mencionarte antes es que en China hay muchos revendedores que intentan pasarse por fabricantes.
Obviamente para recibir los precios mas económicos debes tratar directamente con el fabricante porque si empiezan a ponerse intermedios ya desde China pues mal va la cosa. Por esto es importante pedir fotos y vídeos de las fabricas.

Aunque lo mejor claro seria una vez tengas tus 3-4 proveedores elegidos ir a China y hablar con ellos en persona, ver sus instalaciones, productos, etc.

Yo trabajo en una pequeña empresa que si importa de China hace ya años y la cosa por ahora va progresando pero nada de forrarse en 3 dias. Crearte un espacio en el mercado es una cosa muy lenta a no ser que puedas invertir grandes sumas de dinero en marqueting.

Hablando de invertir te aconsejaría si consideras la opción de comercializar on-line tus productos empezar creando la pagina desde ahora y buscarte una buena empresa o autónomo para el tema de posicionamiento. Sin invertir en Google addwords es imposible empezar a vender bien en Internet.

Suerte!


----------



## LOPD (25 Nov 2011)

sabueXo dijo:


> Cuando hablaba de ahorrar me refería al cliente, es el cliente el que compra este producto que sirve para ahorrar haciendo de otra manera lo que hacía al principio.



Y quizás ése sea el primer hándicap. No te conozco ni a ti ni al producto y me estás intentando vender algo que según tú ahorra... los bancos nos meten las manos en los bolsillos y sigue habiendo gente que dice:"El director es mi amigo". Lo que trato de transmitirte es el concepto de la publicidad cómo canal necesario para la proyección.



sabueXo dijo:


> Los dos casos que has comentado son más complejos, hablas de equipos de sonido por un lado. Yo que soy exquisito para esas cosas, no compraría algo chino para este cometido sin garantía de calidad ya que son productos a los que se les exije mucho rendimiento.



Todos somos exquisitos hasta que nuestro bolsillo dice lo contrario. En China se fabrica a día de hoy casi la totalidad de los productos tecnológicos del mundo. La calidad es intrínseca al dinero. Una breve exposición: En China podía comprar en el 2005 una batería de móvil para un Nokia por 1,20US$ sin marcas. Con el logo nokia y el CE sin el blister subía a 2,25US$ (la misma batería). Empaquetada y lista para vender y hacer el I+D Español, 2,45US$/unidad. Curiosamente, si comprábamos una cantidad interesante, pongamos 1.000.000 baterías, nos quedaban por menos de 1 dólar empaquetadas con logo, marca y la moto... y eran las mismas que las otras. El cuento del chino es que si queríamos meterle el CE, había que ponerle marca y/o viceversa. Y éso, es dinero.

Desde hace 10 años (o más), el teléfono móvil es un dispositivo al que se le exige rendimiento, no comparable a una etapa, pero si tiene que funcionar 24hs. La pregunta es si le pondrías a tu teléfono una batería así y la respuesta es que si... y las dos son la misma.



sabueXo dijo:


> Las bombillas es otro problema, las bombillas LEDs siguen siendo caras y la competencia de las de bajo consumo hace a las LEDs inviables por ahora.
> 
> Estamos en fase de pedir muestras para probarlas a los proveedores chinos y queremos ver como obtenerlas de la forma más barata posible.



Las bombillas de LED las encarece el intermediario. No son para nada caras y su producción es bastante más económica que las de "eco-ahorro". Vete a un supermercado e intenta entender porqué las bombillas de "marca" de led cuestan 30/40 y hasta 120 euros... es una tecnología antigua, que se ha desarrollado recientemente (hace cosa de 6/7 años) para aplicaciones más específicas. Pero lleva más años con nosotros, sólo que a menos intensidad, por éso y por las condiciones de mercado, pasaron "inadvertidas".

Hace 7 años vendía paneles LED cómo los que llevaba U2 en la gira. 1 m2 de "eso" costaba un dineral, por no hablar del controlador, conectores y otros. Una cabeza móvil de LED en aquél tiempo costaba 2.500 euros y los "profesionales" insistían que éso no se podía comparar a la cabeza de lámpara de descarga (lo que hace la costumbre y el temor a lo desconocido). Obviamente, las candelas de uno y otro son muy diferentes, pero conforme han ido pasando los años, los precios han disminuido de forma tan considerable que mantener las lámparas de descarga es inviable. El ahorro en mantenimiento y luz es tan considerable que pasados 7 meses hablamos de amortización. Y según pase el tiempo, con el encarecimiento de la factura de la luz, no es lo mismo tener infraestructura para sostener 70.000W en cacharreo que 9.000W (basado en un estudio para una megadisco)

Mis mejores deseos de éxito, ésto es lo importante. El I+D Español obviamente es una castaña, pero lo cierto y que no se ha tenido en cuenta es que quién hace ése negocio pone dinero y arriesga. Si le sale bien, de lujo, si le sale mal, se jode y nadie le tenderá una mano. Por éso aplaudo todas las iniciativas que pongan en movimiento a la gente. Es mucho mejor que no hacer nada. El que no arriesga, no sabe si gana. Y ganar... es una sensación que le gusta a todo el mundo, sólo que hay que estar dispuesto de cojones a pagar el precio para tenerla.

Saludos.


----------



## Acredito (25 Nov 2011)

Pues yo soy comprador asiduo de productos online, llevo 11 años en Ebay, tengo dos cuentas y un huevo de estrellas. En los últimos años he comprado NADA en ningún comercio español online, ni Pixmania, ni nada de nada. 

Simplemente miro los precios en Ebay, Aliexpress, Dealextreme, y Amazon. Compro el producto donde sea más barato, normalmente directo al fabricante, espero un mes y ya lo tengo en casa. A veces me salen buenos chollos si pido más unidades de un producto, así que pido varias, me quedo con una, vendo el resto en Segundamano.es y así me pago mi material. Ejemplos son luces LED, CFLs y otros paneles que uso para mis cultivos de interior, todo comprado a 1/2 de precio proveedor español, 1/4 de precio en España en la calle. Todo online, sin problema.

Para chollos directos de fabricante: ÌÔ±¦Íø - ÌÔ£¡ÎÒÏ²»¶

¿Qué quiero decir con esto? Pues quiero decir que los que compramos y vendemos online estamos muy picardeados, son años ya de trapis... Y sólo se limita a una batalla de precios, ni web bonita, ni servicio al cliente... PRECIOS. El mejor postor se lleva la compra, con toda la seguridad que ofrece hoy día Paypal o las propias webs como Alibaba y los sistemas de feedbacks.

*Mi consejo:* Que te dejes de gastos de web, SEO, Socia Mierda y demás, lo único que vende es el precio. Ebay está lleno de compañias españolas revendiendo productos chinos y sin gastar un duro en mantenimientos ni publicidad.

La única forma de sacar algo en este negocio a estas alturas es tener bastante espacio gratuito de almacenaje, y hacer uso de las economías de escala comprando lotes grandes, ello implica seguimiento diario de productos y precios en busca de gangas antes de que se acaben, que esto va muy rápido.


----------



## rory (25 Nov 2011)

cdecompartir dijo:


> La importación es lo mas fácil.
> 
> Vender lo que importas y tener ganancias ya es otra cosa. Yo de ti primero analizaría muy bien la salida comercial que tendría el producto, estudiando la competencia y luego estudiando maneras de superar dicha competencia.
> 
> ...



Yo necesito un proveedor de packaging y he estado mirando precios en España. Conclusión: es imposible con los precios que piden, son una puta estafa. Piden por una caja de cartón pequeña hasta 6 euros. ¿Por una puta caja? Pero si es cartón impreso por Dios...

He echado cálculos y así es imposible que yo obtenga beneficios, así que estoy mirando en China. Prefería comprarlo en España, pero lo siento mucho, esos precios son una puta burla.

Voy a mirar esos enlaces, gracias.


----------



## sabueXo (25 Nov 2011)

cdecompartir dijo:


> Otra cosa que se me olvidaba a mencionarte antes es que en China hay muchos revendedores que intentan pasarse por fabricantes.
> Obviamente para recibir los precios mas económicos debes tratar directamente con el fabricante porque si empiezan a ponerse intermedios ya desde China pues mal va la cosa. Por esto es importante pedir fotos y vídeos de las fabricas.
> 
> Aunque lo mejor claro seria una vez tengas tus 3-4 proveedores elegidos ir a China y hablar con ellos en persona, ver sus instalaciones, productos, etc.
> ...



Queremos ir poco a poco y bien montar una web (con su empresa legal detrás, CIF, etc.). Sabemos que no nos va a dar dinero para vivir de ello, por lo menos en un principio, por eso seguimos con nuestros trabajos, pero un poco de una web, otro poco de otra posible web y podemos acabar con algo interesante.

Todo es ponerse, lo difícil es comenzar, luego irá todo más rodado.

En cuanto a publicidad web. Yo soy programador, he estado años en web así que lo que es la página, seo, etc me lo como yo todo, no vamos a depender de nadie. Eso que nos ahorramos, control total sobre las web y posibilidad de crear una tras otra sin coste monetario.




LOPD dijo:


> Y quizás ése sea el primer hándicap. No te conozco ni a ti ni al producto y me estás intentando vender algo que según tú ahorra... los bancos nos meten las manos en los bolsillos y sigue habiendo gente que dice:"El director es mi amigo". Lo que trato de transmitirte es el concepto de la publicidad cómo canal necesario para la proyección.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo bueno de este producto es que yo no voy a hablar con tecnicismos raros como un banco.

Yo te enseño X producto y tú en casa sacas la calculadora, haces el 2x3, ves que ahorra de verdad y decides si cogerlo. No hay más 

Muy interesantes tus experiencias, no sabía que una batería blanca, pagando más se convierte en una de marca. ¿Eso es así siempre o es el chanchullo de pasar una falsa por una de marca?.

Disfrazar productos no entra en nuestros planes.

No conozco el mundo de la importación, a eso estamos, no tenía ni idea de que la tecnología LED era barata... espero estos meses abrir los ojos sobre todo esto y entenderlo bien. Por ahora, cosas como las que comentas ayudan mucho.




Acredito dijo:


> Pues yo soy comprador asiduo de productos online, llevo 11 años en Ebay, tengo dos cuentas y un huevo de estrellas. En los últimos años he comprado NADA en ningún comercio español online, ni Pixmania, ni nada de nada.
> 
> Simplemente miro los precios en Ebay, Aliexpress, Dealextreme, y Amazon. Compro el producto donde sea más barato, normalmente directo al fabricante, espero un mes y ya lo tengo en casa. A veces me salen buenos chollos si pido más unidades de un producto, así que pido varias, me quedo con una, vendo el resto en Segundamano.es y así me pago mi material. Ejemplos son luces LED, CFLs y otros paneles que uso para mis cultivos de interior, todo comprado a 1/2 de precio proveedor español, 1/4 de precio en España en la calle. Todo online, sin problema.
> 
> ...



Yo opino lo contrario, deberías expandirte sabiendo como funciona el mundillo, crearte una marca y un nombre aprovechando el tirón que ya tienes en ebay.

Como en nuestro caso las webs nos salen "gratis" es lo que vamos a hacer.


----------



## Acredito (26 Nov 2011)

sabueXo dijo:


> Queremos ir poco a poco y bien montar una web (con su empresa legal detrás, CIF, etc.). Sabemos que no nos va a dar dinero para vivir de ello, por lo menos en un principio, por eso seguimos con nuestros trabajos, pero un poco de una web, otro poco de otra posible web y podemos acabar con algo interesante.
> 
> Todo es ponerse, lo difícil es comenzar, luego irá todo más rodado.
> 
> ...



¡Buena suerte amigo! Pinta muy bien. :baba:


----------



## Enterao (26 Nov 2011)

Acredito dijo:


> Pues yo soy comprador asiduo de productos online, llevo 11 años en Ebay, tengo dos cuentas y un huevo de estrellas. En los últimos años he comprado NADA en ningún comercio español online, ni Pixmania, ni nada de nada.
> 
> Simplemente miro los precios en Ebay, Aliexpress, Dealextreme, y Amazon. Compro el producto donde sea más barato, normalmente directo al fabricante, espero un mes y ya lo tengo en casa. A veces me salen buenos chollos si pido más unidades de un producto, así que pido varias, me quedo con una, vendo el resto en Segundamano.es y así me pago mi material. Ejemplos son luces LED, CFLs y otros paneles que uso para mis cultivos de interior, todo comprado a 1/2 de precio proveedor español, 1/4 de precio en España en la calle. Todo online, sin problema.
> 
> ...




discrepo en que lo que venda sea solo el precio ....al principio tal vez pero cuando te han vendido mucha mierda que se rompe a los dos dias te piensas 
en la calidad...

hay gente que no lo quiere ver pero china solo fabrica mierda ...de acuerdo
que los iphone seran echos en china pero son una puta mierda comparados con lo que podrian ser ...

de hecho hace poco retiraron ipods por fallos...

ahora que la nueva economia se base en vender mierda barata y rapido no te lo discuto..


----------



## Enterao (26 Nov 2011)

Acredito dijo:


> Pues yo soy comprador asiduo de productos online, llevo 11 años en Ebay, tengo dos cuentas y un huevo de estrellas. En los últimos años he comprado NADA en ningún comercio español online, ni Pixmania, ni nada de nada.
> 
> Simplemente miro los precios en Ebay, Aliexpress, Dealextreme, y Amazon. Compro el producto donde sea más barato, normalmente directo al fabricante, espero un mes y ya lo tengo en casa. A veces me salen buenos chollos si pido más unidades de un producto, así que pido varias, me quedo con una, vendo el resto en Segundamano.es y así me pago mi material. Ejemplos son luces LED, CFLs y otros paneles que uso para mis cultivos de interior, todo comprado a 1/2 de precio proveedor español, 1/4 de precio en España en la calle. Todo online, sin problema.
> 
> ...




discrepo en que lo que venda sea solo el precio ....al principio tal vez pero cuando te han vendido mucha mierda que se rompe a los dos dias te piensas 
en la calidad...

hay gente que no lo quiere ver pero china solo fabrica mierda ...de acuerdo
que los iphone seran hechos en china pero son una puta mierda comparados con lo que podrian ser ...

de hecho hace poco retiraron ipods por fallos...

ahora que la nueva economia se base en vender mierda barata y rapido no te lo discuto..


----------



## Acredito (26 Nov 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> discrepo en que lo que venda sea solo el precio ....al principio tal vez pero cuando te han vendido mucha mierda que se rompe a los dos dias te piensas
> en la calidad...
> 
> hay gente que no lo quiere ver pero china solo fabrica mierda ...de acuerdo
> ...



China fabrica todo, tanto mierda como lujo. Yo creo que sí, que el precio es lo que vende. Hablo del mismo producto a diferentes precios, obviamente todos elegiríamos el más barato.


----------



## Orangecoop (26 Nov 2011)

¿ Alguna información sobre envíos al por menor y problemas en aduanas? Por ejemplo que desde allí uno mismo se mande a españa un paquete con 2 camisas, 2 americanas y en los bolsillos de la americana a tope de memory sticks o lo que sea, una vez a la semana.

¿Consejos, experiencias, sugerencias?


----------



## tecniko (27 Nov 2011)

El que quiera leer un buen rato sobre esto, en El otro lado hay un enorme post con info interesante.

[HILO OFICIAL] Taobao.com, compras a China! (1 de 980) @ ElOtroLado.net Off-Topic Miscelánea

en forocoches hay otro pero parece que surgio raiz de este que pongo o eso entendi.


----------



## eschinol (27 Nov 2011)

HayQueHacerAlgoYa dijo:


> Cuidado que no te estafen. Lo primero que has de hacer es llamar a la embajada española en China y pedir que te asesoren. Lo normal es que te pregunten el nombre del fabricante y te den datos de solvencia y seguridad.



Utopías.... en 2007 estuve 1 semana levantandome a las 4am para llamar a la embajada Española en China, sin más que un contestador... Por lo que he oido va a cambiar en breve, pero en este momento sigue siendo el mismo descontrol typical spanish, hasta en los foros chinos salen las historias de nuestros grandiosos funcionarios expatriados y sus discípulos...

La mejor forma es que viajes, si vas en serio, contacta a varios y así amortizas la visita. Si no tamibén tienes empresas en China, normalmente son expats, que ofrecen servicios de "compra" y evaluación de proveedores.


----------



## ransomraff (27 Nov 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> I + D español: Importacion y Distribucion.



La inversión necesaria en bienes de equipo y maquinaria para fabricar y ser realmente competitivo es demasiado alta, ademas la capacidad de producción es demasiado alta y sin tener garantizada su venta es un suicidio.

Ademas en España, lo de producir esta mal visto fuera de unos circulos muy pequeños.



Sombra dijo:


> Lo interesante no es importar un producto de China, sino que el producto sea tuyo y lo fabriques allí.



Si, siempre y cuando sea un producto no demasiado innovador, pq te lo copian. Son capaces hasta de construir una replica de la fabrica a un par de kilometros.
Para fabricar allí lo primero que hace falta muchas veces es tener alguien allí de absoluta confianza con una buena estructura.

Luego esta el rollo de los socios locales. Te colocan un "socio" local que es un puto virus empresarial.



cdecompartir dijo:


> Otra cosa que se me olvidaba a mencionarte antes es que en China hay muchos revendedores que intentan pasarse por fabricantes.
> ........



100% garantizado, el 95% de las empresas españolas compran a un intermediario de un intermediario de un revendedor de un comisionista.

Son capaces de enseñarte una fabrica que no es suya, el acuerdo entre el revendedor y el fabricante incluye la posibilidad de incluso llevar a sus clientes a la fabrica y decirles que es suya o que es el director comercial de la misma. Incluso me han comentado un caso en el que les enseñaron una fabrica y resulto que su producto era fabricado en otra. No solo no era el fabricante si no que ni siquiera les enseño la fabrica donde se fabricaba el producto si no otra que podría hacerlo.


----------



## Orangecoop (27 Nov 2011)

ransomraff dijo:


> La inversión necesaria en bienes de equipo y maquinaria para fabricar y ser realmente competitivo es demasiado alta, ademas la capacidad de producción es demasiado alta y sin tener garantizada su venta es un suicidio.
> 
> Ademas en España, lo de producir esta mal visto fuera de unos circulos muy pequeños.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que si no tienes allí a alguien de confianza, que conozca el idioma y que tenga los huevos pelados de trapicheos no haces dinero de verdad, ya que se lo van comiendo los intermediarios que ni siquiera sabes que existen.


----------



## sabueXo (28 Nov 2011)

Una duda que me ha surgido.

Para traer los paquetes con los pedidos desde los proveedores en cantidades decentes, lo más barato es traer en barco aunque tarde más.

Para probar el material de un proveedor, les vamos a pedir muestras. ¿Cual es la mejor forma de traer esos paquetes que son más pequeños y baratos que un pedido normal sin que nos sangren en el envio?


----------



## ransomraff (28 Nov 2011)

sabueXo dijo:


> Una duda que me ha surgido.
> 
> Para traer los paquetes con los pedidos desde los proveedores en cantidades decentes, lo más barato es traer en barco aunque tarde más.
> 
> Para probar el material de un proveedor, les vamos a pedir muestras. ¿Cual es la mejor forma de traer esos paquetes que son más pequeños y baratos que un pedido normal sin que nos sangren en el envio?



Las muestras tienen que ser en avión, si tardan en llegar mas de un mes (barco) la velocidad a la que vas a tomar decisiones va a ser la del caracol.

Y lo que es peor, para cuando lleguen los chinos son más que capaces de decirte que los precios han cambiado o no acordarse de ti.


----------



## Arkangel (29 Nov 2011)

Hola;

No me he leído el hilo entero, pero creo que hay cosas interesantes que no se han dicho en lo que he visto:

1º) Piensas traerte aquí el producto para almacenarlo y distribuirlo? si es así, calcula costes. El almacenaje aunque ahora es bastante barato porque falta volumen de negocio, es un coste a tener en cuenta. Piensa también en el tte. No sé como estarán ahora mismo los fletes, pues llevo una temporadita parado, pero échale 100usd/m3 para grupaje + gastos locales (si compras fob, que imagino que algo de incoterms sabréis)

2º) Cómo piensas comprarlo y traerlo? No sé en que cantidades te estarás moviendo, pero ojito con fiarte del chino. Necesitaras un banco y usar créditos documentarios (letter credit) que, como todo banco, cuesta su dinero. Si trabajas a transferencia, paypal, wenster union... en fin tu sabrás. Incluso con una remesa documentaria puedes tener algún problemilla.

3º) Si vais a crear una empresa, necesitaréis ademas de conseguir el cif y demás, la licencia de importación y exportación. Mira la cámara de comercio de tu localidad o mejor el ICEX. Ahí puede que encuentres info.

Otra cosa interesante: los OEM (open equipment manufacturer) O lo que es lo mismo: dime qué modelo de que cacharro electrónico quieres, que te lo hago de "marca blanca" Chinos de estos hay a patadas. Las páginas que te han dado no están mal. Alibaba, Made in china, midocean markets... hay bastantes (ahora de memoria me acuerdo de esas tres) pero mira también si encuentras algun fabricante de países SPG (ya sea 1 ó 2) de manera que te evites pagar aranceles, pues estos países tienen "los aranceles subvencionados"

Lo que intentas no es muy difícil de hacer a poco que se sepa, pero es un camino muy trillado. Y una máxima: cuantos menos riesgos asumas mejor, pero más necesito saber/conocer (o los incorterms aplicados a uno mismo).

Suerte.


----------



## rory (29 Nov 2011)

_Midoceanmarkets_, no encuentro página alguna con ese nombre.

¿Tienes el link?


----------



## sabueXo (29 Nov 2011)

ransomraff dijo:


> Las muestras tienen que ser en avión, si tardan en llegar mas de un mes (barco) la velocidad a la que vas a tomar decisiones va a ser la del caracol.
> 
> Y lo que es peor, para cuando lleguen los chinos son más que capaces de decirte que los precios han cambiado o no acordarse de ti.



Ok, en avión irían entonces.

No creo que sean capaces de hacer eso, como han comentado antes, solo se pagaría hasta la llegada del pedido un 20%, si las condiciones cambian, no lo compro y el también acabaría él con pérdidas aparte de no comprarle más y malas referencias... no creo que le compense.

¿Conoces a alguien que le haya pasado eso?, ¿puedes contarlo?




Arkangel dijo:


> Hola;
> 
> No me he leído el hilo entero, pero creo que hay cosas interesantes que no se han dicho en lo que he visto:
> 
> ...



Por ahora estamos buscando proveedores por las webs de Alibaba, etc. una vez tengamos elegidos los proveedores, iremos al siguiente paso más enserio.

Sabemos por encima algo de incoterms, pero prácticamente nada, para eso estamos ahora, para aprender todo el proceso.

Tema de impuestos, papeles, etc. lo lleva mi hermano, quiere llevar todo el papeleo y está estudiando eso ahora mismo e informándose por todas partes para no depender de nadie en ese apartado. Tampoco necesitamos por ahora almacén grande ya que no queremos ser distribuidores en un principio, si no vendedores.

Si no me equivoco ya tenemos CIF.

Gracias por el resto de la información, voy a documentarme de todo lo que comentas de países SPG, gastos de envío, formas de pago, etc.


----------



## cdecompartir (29 Nov 2011)

sabueXo dijo:


> Una duda que me ha surgido.
> 
> Para traer los paquetes con los pedidos desde los proveedores en cantidades decentes, lo más barato es traer en barco aunque tarde más.
> 
> Para probar el material de un proveedor, les vamos a pedir muestras. ¿Cual es la mejor forma de traer esos paquetes que son más pequeños y baratos que un pedido normal sin que nos sangren en el envio?



La verdad es que depende del tamaño del paquete.
Para ponerte un ejemplo no es lo mismo enviar una silla (aunque desmontada) y un reproductor de DVD.

Por avión tienes la opción rápida que seria FedEx o DHL. El problema es que estas dos empresas casi siempre par ano decir siempre pasan los envíos por aduna y te cobran aparte de aranceles un servicio de aduana. Para que te salga mas barato diles a los chinos que te lo manden de particular a particular (no poner nombre de empresa) y en la packing list poner que son muestras comerciales o regalos. No siempre funciona pero no pierdes nada por intentar.

Otra opción por aire mas económica pero también mas lenta es Correos.

Si el bulto es grande o pesa mucho podrías mirar hacer un grupaje que es la opción mas lenta.


----------



## Arkangel (29 Nov 2011)

sabueXo dijo:


> Ok, en avión irían entonces.
> 
> No creo que sean capaces de hacer eso, como han comentado antes, solo se pagaría hasta la llegada del pedido un 20%, si las condiciones cambian, no lo compro y el también acabaría él con pérdidas aparte de no comprarle más y malas referencias... no creo que le compense.
> 
> ...




Como te dice el forero que me precede, las muetrsa mejor por DHL o Fed-ex. Lo de particular a particular.... no sé como estarán en aduanas, pero imagino que seguiran con su terrorismo recaudatorio. Si les pones algo como que "regalo" o "muestras sin vaor comercial" te pueden poner la partida que les corresponda y aplicarte el mínimo historico. Me paso con unos chubasqueros: valia más la impresión que llevaban que el chubasquero en si (no llegaba a 70 céntimos de dolar la unidad). Aduana en Valencia nos dio un buen viaje, no recuerdo la cifra, además de llegar tarde a la entrega al cliente.


En cuanto a lo de adelantar el 20%. Eso lo tienes en los créditos documentarios. Se llama claúsula roja: le adelantas un porcentaje y tu no pagas el resto HASTA LA LLEGADA DE LA DOCUMENTACIóN AL BANCO (ojo, que es importante y no tiene por que coincidir con la llegada de la mercancía a España ni con que tú todavía puedas acceder a ella) Una vez llegue al banco, te avisan y te diran que tienes aquí la documentación del crédito tal, que tiene o no discrepancias y que si la aceptas. Algo que tampoco se ha dicho: Inspecciones en origen. Visita, por ejemplo, asian inspection. Vas a saber enseguida de que va el tema y lo necesarias que son.

Lo del Chino... no pienses que ellos no tinen también sus rankings de empresas extranjeras, y no creo que aparezcas de entrada en ninguno.

Ojo con los incortems. Es algo básico


----------



## ransomraff (29 Nov 2011)

sabueXo dijo:


> Ok, en avión irían entonces.
> 
> No creo que sean capaces de hacer eso, como han comentado antes, solo se pagaría hasta la llegada del pedido un 20%, si las condiciones cambian, no lo compro y el también acabaría él con pérdidas aparte de no comprarle más y malas referencias... no creo que le compense.
> 
> ¿Conoces a alguien que le haya pasado eso?, ¿puedes contarlo?



Me ha pasado a mi mismo.

El precio hay que confirmarlo siempre, mejor no darlo por hecho, no importa que estés ya negociando otras cosas, el precio hay que ir confirmandolo continuamente. Incluso nos ha pasado con contratos firmados, aunque en esa ocasión desde el principio estaba claro que el comercial no sabía lo que hacia, nos vendía por debajo del precio de la materia prima en el mercado internacional.

Por suerte también pasa al contrario, puede ser que bajen los precios, así que si las negociaciones se alargan, muestras, características, plazos.... mejor seguir pidiéndoles nuevos catálogos y cotizaciones.

Son empresas, pero funcionan como bazares. Por lo menos es mi experiencia con ellos.


----------



## sabueXo (29 Nov 2011)

¿Podríais ponerme un ejemplo de envío?

¿Como enviaríais un paquete por ejemplo del tamaño de una caja de lavadora o una nevera?

¿Avión?, ¿barco?

¿Como se si se está enviando por barco o avión?

Por ahora solo he leído empresas de transporte como UPS o correos, pero no como lo traen.

¿Alguien puede comentar el tema un poquillo?

Al final aprenderemos según vayamos comprando, pero cuanto más sepamos antes de lanzarnos, mejor.


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Nov 2011)

Yo tengo agente en China

Es lo mejor, buscate alguien de confianza y por un pequeño porcentaje te busca lo que necesies en la calidad que tu le digas (tienen 3 calidades, y compensa pedir la mejor, ya que son unos pocos centimos de diferencia en cada producto, peroda muy buen resultado)


----------



## Arkangel (29 Nov 2011)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Podríais ponerme un ejemplo de envío?
> 
> ¿Como enviaríais un paquete por ejemplo del tamaño de una caja de lavadora o una nevera?
> 
> ...



A ver; voy a intentar contestarte de forma que te pueda servir para hacerte una idea si ya vas teniendo cosas en mente, pues dices una lavadora o una nevera. Quizás te parezca un poco lío o que me salgo del tema, pero el tte desde China puede ser lo más caro de tu negocio (y no es broma).

Empecemos con el barco:

Si te lo traen por barco, te darán un Bill of Lading (BL) o conocimiento de embarque. Bueno te deben dar tres originales (imprescindibles para poder retirar la mercancía) y varias copias. En el aparece como shipper el chino que te lo manda, como consignee o receptor tu empresa y como notify pues bien tu banco, bien tu transitario o bien tu mismo, eso depende de otras cosas que vamos a obviar BTW.

En el BL, además te vendra necesariamente, esta información:

Puerto de salida, de llegada, número de bultos y naturaleza de la mercancía. Hubo una reforma a primeros de años que creo obligaba ya a poner la partida arancelaria con la que se había despachado en origen pero esto no lo puedo confirmar). Aparte, te vendra un número de contenedor que sera: 4 letras y 7 números: XXXX-0001111 p.e.

En esta explicación faltan cosas, pero es para no liarte mucho y que veas un poco de que va.

Ahora vamos con el avión:

Antes de empezar, saber una cosa: La densidad de mercancía. Es importante por dos cosas: incide bastante en el precio del tte, y te permite calcular la relación peso/volumen de lo que vas a traer.

Pongamos que tienes una lavadora que, con embalaje, pesa.... no se 20kg? y que, incluyendo el embalaje, tiene unas medidas de 60x60x90 en cm. 

Bien; tienes de una parte el peso real de la lavadora y su embalaje: 20kg

De otra calculamos el peso cubicado: 0.6 X 0.6 x 0.9 = 0,324 m3 * 167 = 54kg.

El 167 ese sale de una medida standar que ahora no vamos a explicar, pero se utiliza para calcular el peso cubicado de la mercancía al viajar en avión. Para camión, si te cotizan por volumen (carga a granel) se usa 333, por si te sirve de algo.

Bien nos sale que la lavadora pesa real 20kg y cubicado 54kg. Pues tu vas a pagar por el cubicaddo, es decir, como si trajeras 54 kgs, aunque pese 20. La mercancía tiene una densida de casi 1-2,5 (un kilo real implica casi 2,5 cubicados) Lo normal es que te den un precio por kilo (en franjas de < 100kg, hasta 300kg, hasta 500kg, hasta 1000, o > 1000kgs) y siempre se aplica el peso mayor, ya sea el real o el cubicado. 

Cómo saber si te lo han traido por avión?. Pues si usas un courier como DHL o fedex... pues pura lógica: un barco tarda bastante más de 3-4 días que es lo que suelen tardar ellos en traerte algo desde las "main lands", como pueden ser Ningbo, Shanghai, Xiamen, Shenzhen, Hong Kong..... y sus ciudades próximas. Te darán un albarán y podras hacerle seguimiento en su web.

Si no lo traes con couriers, sino que usas un transitario, te darán un Air Way Bill (AWB) o conocimiento de embarque aéreo.

Va a contener la misma información que el BL, pero en vez de tener número de contendor, tendrás número de AWB que será así: tres números y luego ocho: 075- xxxx xxxx. Aquí no tienes número de contenedor. La compañia aérea o el transitario verán la mejor forma de cargarlo e idetificarán la carga con el número de AWB (una pegatina con el número que hemos dicho antes en cada paquete 075-XXXX XXXX).

Bueno, mucha info, pero espero que te sirva. No obstante, esto es sólo una pequeña parte de una de las ramas que tendrás que tocar en tu futuro negocio. Y ten en cuenta no obstante, que esto no deja de ser una mínima introducción.

Un saludo.

P.D. [Si alguien encuentra algún error, por favor me corrija)


----------



## sabueXo (30 Nov 2011)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo tengo agente en China
> 
> Es lo mejor, buscate alguien de confianza y por un pequeño porcentaje te busca lo que necesies en la calidad que tu le digas (tienen 3 calidades, y compensa pedir la mejor, ya que son unos pocos centimos de diferencia en cada producto, peroda muy buen resultado)



Para lo que queremos buscar por ahora no nos haría falta agente, o eso creemos.

¿Que tipos de cosas buscaría un agente?

Imaginemos que buscamos comprar abanicos. ¿Haría falta para eso?


----------



## sabueXo (30 Nov 2011)

Buena info Arkangel.

Está claro que hasta que no lo hagamos nosotros y nos vayamos metiendo ostias, no vamos a aprender, pero cuanta más info,, mucho mejor. Nos viene muy bien 

Otra duda.

Cuando llega la mercancía a España por barco o avión, ¿como lo traen hasta nuestra casa u oficina?, ¿hay que contratar otro servicio de envío o como me imagino que será (o debería de ser), cuando se tengan todos los papeles OK, lo mandan hasta casa?

¿Que empresas de trasnsporte recomendáis pos experiencia?

Las muestras comentábais que DHL o Fed-ex, pero, ¿un envío grande del tamaño de nevera o lavadora como he comentado por ejemplo?

Gracias!


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Nov 2011)

sabueXo dijo:


> Para lo que queremos buscar por ahora no nos haría falta agente, o eso creemos.
> 
> ¿Que tipos de cosas buscaría un agente?
> 
> Imaginemos que buscamos comprar abanicos. ¿Haría falta para eso?



Los agentes te encuentran practicamente cualquier cosa. Al trabajar con alguen de alli las busquedas son muy rapidas (date cuenta de que dominan el idioma, conocen el mundillo, negocian a su manera,etc...)

El que tengo yo trabaja fundamentalmente en Shenzen pero si necesito algo que hay en otrolado, tambien lo procura

Trabajar con un agente es casi como trabajar con un socio, se basa en una buena relacion y confianza


----------



## sabueXo (30 Nov 2011)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Los agentes te encuentran practicamente cualquier cosa. Al trabajar con alguen de alli las busquedas son muy rapidas (date cuenta de que dominan el idioma, conocen el mundillo, negocian a su manera,etc...)
> 
> El que tengo yo trabaja fundamentalmente en Shenzen pero si necesito algo que hay en otrolado, tambien lo procura
> 
> Trabajar con un agente es casi como trabajar con un socio, se basa en una buena relacion y confianza



¡Ok!, lo tendremos en cuenta entonces por si el día de mañana sale bien lo que estamos intentando hacer y vemos que es necesario porque el tema va creciendo.


----------



## ransomraff (30 Nov 2011)

sabueXo dijo:


> Para lo que queremos buscar por ahora no nos haría falta agente, o eso creemos.
> 
> ¿Que tipos de cosas buscaría un agente?
> 
> Imaginemos que buscamos comprar abanicos. ¿Haría falta para eso?



Como te han dicho un agente o trader te busca lo que le pidas, cualquier producto. Pero no solo te lo busca y de da diferentes alternativas si no que negocia el precio, las condiciones, pone cara a tu empresa o compra.
Y lo mas importante, vigila que te manden lo que les pides. Si pides que te fabriquen algo especifico para ti, yo diría que es imprescindible, si es algo común y del catalogo del fabricante, entonces no es imprescindible pero te ahorraras muestras, pq algunas cosas las descartará directamente el.

Otro servicio que dan es el de los controles de calidad y certificación, no los hacen ellos mismos pero se ocupan de subcontratarlos.

Un ejemplo. Una empresa que compra motores electricos, es un distribuidor, no tienen agente si no que van un comercial cada dos o tres meses a china, entre muchos problemas que han tenido uno fue que les llego una partida entera de motores que no solo tenian el diseño de la carcasa copiada a un fabricante europeo, si no que habian copiado tambien la etiqueta y el numero de modelo. El agente igual no habría sabido que era una copia, pero casi seguroq ue habría visto la chapa y se la habría hecho cambiar, ahorrando el coste y curro de cambiarlas a la empresa española.
Otras veces les mandan los motores de un color diferente al que han pedido y tienen que repintarlos aquí.



Pero no todo es tan bonito, los agentes van a comisión, así que si las compras no son de suficiente entidad no les compensan o dedicaran pocos esfuerzos.
Si compras 10.000 euros de material, cada envio les da una comision del 1000 y por ese dinero o no quieren trabajar o no van a buscar fuera de la zona donde esten y lo van a delegar en un ayudante chino.
Ellos se fijan en la cantidad de dinero de cada compra y el numero de proveedores de cada compra. No importa tanto si son muchas compras, de hecho si es una compra cada dos semanas, te diranq ue hagas una el doble de grande cada mes. Y si la diferencia de precio no es muy grande insitiran en que compres en menos fabricantes.
O te pediran una cantidad de dinero para gastos si ven que con la comisión normal no les llega o no van a realizar todo su trabajo (ahorrar en visitas o pruebas)


------------
Siguiendo con el excelente post de Arkangel.

Si, hay que poner el numero del codigo de importación, del taric en el BL.

Otros papeles necesarios o que te pueden pedir son el certificado de origen, el packing list y el comercial invoice.

Con pdfs creo que vale, claro esta que mejor los originales.

Por pedirte te pueden pedir también los documentos de los certificados CE o ROHS o TÜV por ejemplo.


En los precios hay que fijarse en si es precio FOB o CFS etc, hay diferentes opciones. La mas común de todas es FOB.
Una guía de acronimos que es bastante útil
Glosario de Comercio Internacional


Creo que también se pueden hacer envíos postales, como los de ups y demás empresas por barco en vez de por avión. 
Si no me equivoco así mandan sus ventas las tiendas chinas en ocasiones.


----------



## Arkangel (30 Nov 2011)

ransomraff dijo:


> Como te han dicho un agente o trader te busca lo que le pidas, cualquier producto. Pero no solo te lo busca y de da diferentes alternativas si no que negocia el precio, las condiciones, pone cara a tu empresa o compra.
> Y lo mas importante, vigila que te manden lo que les pides. Si pides que te fabriquen algo especifico para ti, yo diría que es imprescindible, si es algo común y del catalogo del fabricante, entonces no es imprescindible pero te ahorraras muestras, pq algunas cosas las descartará directamente el.
> 
> Otro servicio que dan es el de los controles de calidad y certificación, no los hacen ellos mismos pero se ocupan de subcontratarlos.
> ...



Por añadir algo, diría que el trader "se lo están saltando" al buscar ellos el proveedor. Si bien en alibaba o made in china pueden dar con un trader que se haga pasar por proveedor sin ningún problema. Esto no es una desventaja per se. Un trader no es más que un tío que te busca un producto y te ofrece opciones y precios sobre el mismo. Lo que si es una desventaja, es que el trader va a saber más que lo foreros fijo. Si finalemente lo llevan acabo, Un viajecito a China a tratar cara a cara con el proveedor, ver la fábrica, las muestras, icluidas no solo las que le mande en un principio, sino unas ya pre mass production, les serán necesarias y si pueden ver empezar su producción mejor que mejor. Y esto si hablamos de un producto fit to them por decirlo de alguna manera, Lo msimo tiene catálogo con stock y sólo es personalizarlo, pero esto ya son otros jardines.

En cuanto al tema de las inspecciones. Pues Asian Inspectión creo que les puede ir al pelo. No son muy caros y no creo que ahora mismo puedan tener un chinito allí que vaya yendo a las fábricas a ver como llevan la produccion. Es algo indispensable de verdad. Ni con chinos con los que ya estes harto de currar se dejan de hacer inspecciones. Siempre algo se puede torcer, y se tuerce.

Por los ejemple de productos que vais a traer, ojito con las licencias y requisitos de la CE como bien os dice ransomraff. A ver si vais a traer algo que no podéis vender o tenéis que pagar canon por la patente.

------------



ransomraff dijo:


> Siguiendo con el excelente post de Arkangel.
> 
> Si, hay que poner el numero del codigo de importación, del taric en el BL.
> 
> ...



Gracias. No osbtante, te quería preguntar una cosa: llevo fuera del sector muy a mi pesar desde febrero (si, toy en el paro) qué más o mejor dicho: cómo ha quedado finalmente la reforma del ORI??? a grandes rasgos o si tienes algún link dónde se explique, te lo agradecería.

De otra parte; aunque no soy comprador puro, me puedes explicar para que son los certificados a excepción del CE? sé que tienen que ver con temas de electrónica 

Volviendo a tu segunda parte del post. Para el despacho aduanero pueden empezar con copias, pero si sale para circuito rojo o naranja, originales de CI PL y certificado en 24/48 o a pasar por caja. Hacienda somos todos ya sabes.

En lo de mandarlo por barco en correos... imagino que el tipico USPS no ira en servicio flash, pero yo no tengo la certeza de que haga todos los tramos en barco desde far east.

Y ya que les normbras dos incoterms, explicarles un poco de que van los dos que más se usan:

FOB (Free on board) el vendedor entrega la mercancía al comprador cargada en el barco que ellos le digan. Todos los gastos y riesgo hasta ese punto son a cargo del vendedor. Una vez cargada la mercancía, todas las responsabilidades y gastos para el comprador.

CIF (Cost Insurance and Freight) Igual que el fob sólo que el vendedor además pagará el barco. NO obstante, una vez cargada la mercancía en el barco, todo riesgo o responsabilidad es del comprador, pese a que no paga el flete.

Bueno; perdonad el tocho, pero echo de menos este tipo de berengenales de qué manera 

Sl2

P.D Busco curro relacionado com compras internacionales y/o logistica internacional/ transitaria etc etc, por si alguien sabe algo (preferiblemente en Madrid ) Thanks in advance shurmanos


----------



## ransomraff (1 Dic 2011)

Arkangel dijo:


> En cuanto al tema de las inspecciones. Pues Asian Inspectión creo que les puede ir al pelo. No son muy caros y no creo que ahora mismo puedan tener un chinito allí que vaya yendo a las fábricas a ver como llevan la produccion. Es algo indispensable de verdad. Ni con chinos con los que ya estes harto de currar se dejan de hacer inspecciones. Siempre algo se puede torcer, y se tuerce.
> 
> Por los ejemple de productos que vais a traer, ojito con las licencias y requisitos de la CE como bien os dice ransomraff. A ver si vais a traer algo que no podéis vender o tenéis que pagar canon por la patente.



No solo eso, si no que el inspector puede decidir que es peligroso (piezas pequeñas de plasstico mal puestas y peligrosas para los niños) y te metes en un follón de cuidado que puede terminar con toda la mercancia destruida.

Si algo puede salir mal, antes o despues sale tarde.
Hace una hora, si una hora, que en china ya es por la mañana, un proveedor nos escribe para decirnos que al 80% de la producción de hace dos meses de un producto al parecer se les olvido poner una pieza y pueden fallar. :´( Joder, que es una mierda de pieza metálica de un centímetro que va dentro del producto y ahora hay que desmontar unos cuantos a ver si nos ha tocado ser de la partida defectuosa.

Esto teniendo gente allí, imaginaros si no. 




Arkangel dijo:


> Gracias. No osbtante, te quería preguntar una cosa: llevo fuera del sector muy a mi pesar desde febrero (si, toy en el paro) qué más o mejor dicho: cómo ha quedado finalmente la reforma del ORI??? a grandes rasgos o si tienes algún link dónde se explique, te lo agradecería.
> 
> De otra parte; aunque no soy comprador puro, me puedes explicar para que son los certificados a excepción del CE? sé que tienen que ver con temas de electrónica
> 
> ...



Lo del ORI no lo sé.

Yo solo soy un comprador/importador, no trabajo directamente en el sector del transporte, así que muchas cosas las desconozco.

Me han salido partidas en rojo, pq como dices hacienda somos todos, así que si pones un código que no lleva arancel te lo paran casi seguro y harán lo posible por que tengas que pagar. Y con las copias me fue suficiente para liberar la mercancía, pero ya me estaban mandando originales y mas documentación por si acaso.

Sobre los envíos postales o paqueteria en barco no lo he usado, pero me han dicho que en china se ofrece. Ademas me parece que concuerda con que si compras a algunas tiendas chinas tarden un mes en mandarte el producto. Pero ya digo que no lo he usado nunca ni conozco a nadie que lo use, solo me han dicho que allí se ofrece.



El ROHS es una directriz europea de sustancias peligrosas para aparatos eléctricos y electrónicos.
Rohs - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
TÜV es una agencia (mas bien un grupo) de calidad y certificación alemana, pero de mucho prestigio por lo que son muy respetados sus certificados y para según que cosas muy recomendables. Sobre todo se dedican a cosas de maquinaría, electricidad y electrónica. Productos industriales.



Animo con lo del curro.


----------



## El Secretario (1 Dic 2011)

Gracias a todos. Muy interesante todo para un neófito con ganas de aprender. 

Por cierto, ya comenté que conozco a uno que puede conseguir petróleo en grandes cantidades sin la garantía de la letra de crédito y se está forrando. Entre medias hay un país africano y un político. Sólo por ese ahorro, da un margen para ser más competitivo. 

Ali babá ha sacado una página de venta al por menor. No son precios tan buenos, pero es al detalle y el envío es gratis. 

AliExpress - Buy directly from China

He comprado una cámara fotográfica. Ya os diré cómo ha ido la cosa.

Edito: chafardeando he visto Un pendrive 32 gigas por unos 2.50 euros. Personalizados. En el mercado valen 10 veces más si no me equivoco. 

Eso sí, te tienes que llevar 50, pero no lo veo mal negocio. 

Wholesale Hot Selling Usb pen flash disk ! 1G 2G 4G 8G 16G Usb flash drive+free engrave logo+free mini keychain+100%


----------



## sabueXo (1 Dic 2011)

Sigo al tanto del hilo, no respondo porque ando en el curro algo más liado. Aún así os leo 

En cuanto pueda respondo y reparto Thanks!


----------



## Orangecoop (1 Dic 2011)

El Secretario dijo:


> Gracias a todos. Muy interesante todo para un neófito con ganas de aprender.
> 
> Por cierto, ya comenté que conozco a uno que puede conseguir petróleo en grandes cantidades sin la garantía de la letra de crédito y se está forrando. Entre medias hay un país africano y un político. Sólo por ese ahorro, da un margen para ser más competitivo.
> 
> ...



¿Y en la aduana no te van a parar un paquete con 50 usb y aplicarte precio de mercado + IVA?

Pregunto por desconocimiento, todo lo que he leído sobre el tema es que últimamente paran muchos paquetes y a pagar una buena tajada si quieres desbloquearlo, al final no te sale a cuenta.


----------



## El Secretario (1 Dic 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> ¿Y en la aduana no te van a parar un paquete con 50 usb y aplicarte precio de mercado + IVA?
> 
> Pregunto por desconocimiento, todo lo que he leído sobre el tema es que últimamente paran muchos paquetes y a pagar una buena tajada si quieres desbloquearlo, al final no te sale a cuenta.



Ummm voy a hacer una prueba empírica para salir de dudas. 

Cuando tenga los resultados los publicaré, y si sale bien, le pondré un cero a ver qué pasa.


----------



## Arkangel (1 Dic 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> ¿Y en la aduana no te van a parar un paquete con 50 usb y aplicarte precio de mercado + IVA?
> 
> Pregunto por desconocimiento, todo lo que he leído sobre el tema es que últimamente paran muchos paquetes y a pagar una buena tajada si quieres desbloquearlo, al final no te sale a cuenta.



No, nunca, salvo que sea un valor.... infimo: por ejemplo 10 centimos la unidad y les de por aplicarten el mínimo histórico anual.

Tu presentas la factura, el packing list, el certificado de origen (si lo hay y lo necesitas) y el documento de tte.

Sobre la base de la factura (condiciones FOB) aplican aranceles, con la nueva base que resulta, el IVA. Pagas y mercencía despachada a cosumo aka: has lo que te de la gana con ella.


----------



## Arkangel (1 Dic 2011)

ransomraff dijo:


> No solo eso, si no que el inspector puede decidir que es peligroso (piezas pequeñas de plasstico mal puestas y peligrosas para los niños) y te metes en un follón de cuidado que puede terminar con toda la mercancia destruida.
> 
> Si algo puede salir mal, antes o despues sale tarde.
> Hace una hora, si una hora, que en china ya es por la mañana, un proveedor nos escribe para decirnos que al 80% de la producción de hace dos meses de un producto al parecer se les olvido poner una pieza y pueden fallar. :´( Joder, que es una mierda de pieza metálica de un centímetro que va dentro del producto y ahora hay que desmontar unos cuantos a ver si nos ha tocado ser de la partida defectuosa.
> ...



Y ha colado con copias? se notaban que eran copias o eran copias en color o photochopeadas para que parezcan originales? lo digo por el sello del chino. EL problema en las producciones... el pan nuestro de cada día y ley motiv de muchos chinos: no decir que hay problemas hasta el final o te das cuenta vía inspoecciones.... pero jodiendo proyectos y dando stress a cubos. Hay situaciones bizarras, muy muy bizarras.



ransomraff dijo:


> Sobre los envíos postales o paqueteria en barco no lo he usado, pero me han dicho que en china se ofrece. Ademas me parece que concuerda con que si compras a algunas tiendas chinas tarden un mes en mandarte el producto. Pero ya digo que no lo he usado nunca ni conozco a nadie que lo use, solo me han dicho que allí se ofrece.
> 
> El ROHS es una directriz europea de sustancias peligrosas para aparatos eléctricos y electrónicos.
> Rohs - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...



Gracias por la info y los links. Luego les hecho un vistazo. Y gracias tb por lo del curro.

Un saludo shurmanos


----------



## ransomraff (1 Dic 2011)

El Secretario dijo:


> Edito: chafardeando he visto Un pendrive 32 gigas por unos 2.50 euros. Personalizados. En el mercado valen 10 veces más si no me equivoco.
> 
> Eso sí, te tienes que llevar 50, pero no lo veo mal negocio.
> 
> Wholesale Hot Selling Usb pen flash disk ! 1G 2G 4G 8G 16G Usb flash drive+free engrave logo+free mini keychain+100%



Cuidado con esas memorias usb, que pueden ser muy malas. Yo compre en china unas memorias muy baratas, le hice al tendero demostrarme que todas funcionaban, sacarlas del paquete y meterlas en el ordenador, todo OK. Funcionaron una docena de veces mas de media. Muy baratas = tanto como las que tu pones.
Menos mal que fue una compra personal. 

China es barata, pero no regalan nada y menos en electrónica.




Arkangel dijo:


> Y ha colado con copias? se notaban que eran copias o eran copias en color o photochopeadas para que parezcan originales? lo digo por el sello del chino. EL problema en las producciones... el pan nuestro de cada día y ley motiv de muchos chinos: no decir que hay problemas hasta el final o te das cuenta vía inspoecciones.... pero jodiendo proyectos y dando stress a cubos. Hay situaciones bizarras, muy muy bizarras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y tan bizarras, 

- Quiero esta pieza en plástico gris, con este plástico, exactamente esté.
Te llaman para que veas las muestras que te han hecho. Y blancas con manchas negras, el plástico de otro tipo y reciclado
¿pensarían que no verías que no son grises?


----------



## Arkangel (1 Dic 2011)

ransomraff dijo:


> Y tan bizarras,
> 
> - Quiero esta pieza en plástico gris, con este plástico, exactamente esté.
> Te llaman para que veas las muestras que te han hecho. Y blancas con manchas negras, el plástico de otro tipo y reciclado
> ¿pensarían que no verías que no son grises?



Your eyes in the factory.... no cito la empresa porque va a parecer spam, pero es que si, que hay que ponerlo todo para párbulos y ni con esas. O darles el pantone y ser otro.... bueno y clientes muy tocacojones queriendo pillar un clavo ardiendo para penalizar... en fin.


----------



## Orangecoop (1 Dic 2011)

Arkangel dijo:


> No, nunca, salvo que sea un valor.... infimo: por ejemplo 10 centimos la unidad y les de por aplicarten el mínimo histórico anual.
> 
> Tu presentas la factura, el packing list, el certificado de origen (si lo hay y lo necesitas) y el documento de tte.
> 
> Sobre la base de la factura (condiciones FOB) aplican aranceles, con la nueva base que resulta, el IVA. Pagas y mercencía despachada a cosumo aka: has lo que te de la gana con ella.



Merci por la info, me lo estudiaré bien porque seguramente sea mi única forma de financiarme los meses que ande por allí, mandándome cositas para venderlas por ebay cuando llegue


----------



## Fofernico (3 Dic 2011)

No se si merecerá la pena a la hora de importar pequeñas cantidades de mercancía, pero cuando yo importo de China lo hago siempre y sólo a través de un trader. Es el que se encarga de garantizar que las entregas se hacen en tiempos y según las condiciones estipuladas, además de responsabilizarse de que la mercancía cumple la normativa de seguridad, etc.

Eso sí, el contacto directo con el fabricante siempre es útil para apretar al trader y reducir su mark up (que no es pequeño), pero mi experiencia me dice que su rol es fundamental para garantizar la seguridad de la operación.

Saludos

Fof


----------



## El Secretario (3 Dic 2011)

Fofernico dijo:


> No se si merecerá la pena a la hora de importar pequeñas cantidades de mercancía, pero cuando yo importo de China lo hago siempre y sólo a través de un trader. Es el que se encarga de garantizar que las entregas se hacen en tiempos y según las condiciones estipuladas, además de responsabilizarse de que la mercancía cumple la normativa de seguridad, etc.
> 
> Eso sí, el contacto directo con el fabricante siempre es útil para apretar al trader y reducir su mark up (que no es pequeño), pero mi experiencia me dice que su rol es fundamental para garantizar la seguridad de la operación.
> 
> ...



Hace un tiempo tuve una entrevista con unos tradrers que están en Shangai. Los vi bastante competentes y si esta partida de 50 pendrives me salen más o menos buenas, haría un pedido grande a través de ellos. No me importaría pagar un poco más por calidad. De todas maneras veo mucho margen de negocio. 

Comenté esto a un amigo que me coloca trapicheo y a las dos horas me dijo: Las tengo todas vendidas!!. A 8 euros la pieza!. Y no, mejor me aseguro de que estén en condiciones porque llevan el logotipo de una empresa que tengo de inversión y la puedo fastidiar. Si un caso si veo que pueden ir bien los regalaré como muestra a ver que tal. 

Si alguno que sepa del tema quiere uno se lo mando gratis


----------



## Orangecoop (3 Dic 2011)

El Secretario dijo:


> Hace un tiempo tuve una entrevista con unos tradrers que están en Shangai. Los vi bastante competentes y si esta partida de 50 pendrives me salen más o menos buenas, haría un pedido grande a través de ellos. No me importaría pagar un poco más por calidad. De todas maneras veo mucho margen de negocio.
> 
> Comenté esto a un amigo que me coloca trapicheo y a las dos horas me dijo: Las tengo todas vendidas!!. A 8 euros la pieza!. Y no, mejor me aseguro de que estén en condiciones porque llevan el logotipo de una empresa que tengo de inversión y la puedo fastidiar. Si un caso si veo que pueden ir bien los regalaré como muestra a ver que tal.
> 
> Si alguno que sepa del tema quiere uno se lo mando gratis



Ya comentarás si has tenido problemas o algo, la verdad es que me interesa 100%, por lo que he estado mirando por ebay, hay bastante margen incluso si están usados, así que si vienen precintados y todos siempre podrás arañar algo más en el precio.

Aparte de memorias usb y tarjetas de memoria para cámaras ¿Que otros productos podrían ser similares en tamaño/coste/facilidad de venta?


----------



## El Secretario (3 Dic 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Ya comentarás si has tenido problemas o algo, la verdad es que me interesa 100%, por lo que he estado mirando por ebay, hay bastante margen incluso si están usados, así que si vienen precintados y todos siempre podrás arañar algo más en el precio.
> 
> Aparte de memorias usb y tarjetas de memoria para cámaras ¿Que otros productos podrían ser similares en tamaño/coste/facilidad de venta?



Pues no tengo ni la más pajolera idea. Yo voy abriendo puertas a ver qué me va saliendo. El movimiento se demuestra andando y no detrás del ordenador. 

De todas maneras yo no voy en plan Ebay, al menos esa no es mi intención. Coño, si vamos a jugar es para ganar dinero y no unas perrillas. Si sale mal pos mira, seguro que aprendemos algo del camino hecho. :

Saludos.


----------



## eugenio (3 Dic 2011)

El mejor hilo del foro de emprendedores con diferencia.
Yo solo puedo aportar que en el tema de los certificados de productos electrónicos, por ejemplo el marcaje CE para que un producto pueda ser vendido en Europa, toda la responsabilidad tras una inspección recae en el importador.
Por lo tanto dependiendo de lo que importeis ya podeis ir pidiendo todos los tests de certificaciones que hayan hecho, o también está la posibilidad de hacer los tests de certificación aquí, pero vale una pasta.


----------



## El Secretario (15 Dic 2011)

Más cosas.

50 pendrives. Ya los tengo en Madrid, mercancía CIF creo que se llama. 

Me acaban de llamar los de la aduana. ::

Me han dicho que si particular o empresa, les he dicho que particular y me han dicho que son demasiadas, y que tengo que hacer una carta y aún así inspección me lo puede retirar, así que les he dicho que vaaaaale, póngalo por empresa. Lo cierto es que quería probarlos y no venderlos, pero en fin. 

Lo que me han contao: 

Más de diez unidades de algo significa que te estás lucrando y para combatir el mercado sumergido y tal si no justificas para qué los quieres te los pueden retirar así por la cara. También me han hablado de peso, dos kilos creo. 

Aparte de eso, aunque sea mercancia CIF, pasas por aduana. IVA, un impuesto de no se qué, más el despacho de HDL, en total para una factura de 197 dólares pagas por caja 100 euros. Todo lo que no sea UE está muy controlado. Aún así casi todo sigue siendo Made in China. 

Veremos a ver si llegan y cómo. Seguiremos informando.


----------



## sabueXo (16 Dic 2011)

¿Que elegiriais vosotros?

¿CIF o FOB?

¿Por qué?


----------



## Orangecoop (16 Dic 2011)

El Secretario dijo:


> Más cosas.
> 
> 50 pendrives. Ya los tengo en Madrid, mercancía CIF creo que se llama.
> 
> ...



¿Y al decir que es para empresa no te exigen ningún tipo de papeleo?


----------



## sabueXo (17 Dic 2011)

Esto.... ¿es normal que un fabricante me pregunte este tipo de cosas?



> "Hello,sir
> 
> From the product you are asking for , I firstly do not think you are a starter, you look like a very professional buyer, may I know how many have you been in this industry?
> 
> ...



¿Debo desconfiar de un proveedor que me pregunta tantas cosas o es normal?

Por cierto, es mi primera vez y me dice que soy profesional... que leches preguntará la peña para que diga que yo ya he estado en este negocio...


----------



## gamusino30 (17 Dic 2011)

sabueXo dijo:


> Esto.... ¿es normal que un fabricante me pregunte este tipo de cosas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te esta exigiendo una compra grande chico. Te esta diciendo que no seas perroflauta y no le hagas un pedido de 50pcs, que le compres 500pcs.


----------



## sabueXo (17 Dic 2011)

Me ha dicho el MOQ, pero no hemos hablado de cantidades ni concretado que le voy a comprar (nisiquiera le he dicho que le voy a comprar a él), así que no se a que se debe su interés...

Por cierto, cuando hablan de pc, se refieren a unidades del producto, ¿no?


----------



## ransomraff (17 Dic 2011)

sabueXo dijo:


> Me ha dicho el MOQ, pero no hemos hablado de cantidades ni concretado que le voy a comprar (nisiquiera le he dicho que le voy a comprar a él), así que no se a que se debe su interés...
> 
> Por cierto, cuando hablan de pc, se refieren a unidades del producto, ¿no?



pc = pieces, si, unidades del producto.


No te preocupes por lo que te pregunten, preocúpate de que te respondan a tus preguntas.


----------



## sabueXo (28 Dic 2011)

Voy avanzando sobre el tema.

He preguntado sobre las comisiones por la forma de pago y me han contestado algo raro, a ver si alguien entiende:



> P: Is there any commission for the payment methods?
> 
> R: Means you want our company give you comission right??yes if you want we can give you but how much comission will according to your order quantity.



¿Sabéis que quiere decir con lo de la comisión de la compañia?


----------



## BILU (28 Dic 2011)

sabueXo dijo:


> Voy avanzando sobre el tema.
> 
> He preguntado sobre las comisiones por la forma de pago y me han contestado algo raro, a ver si alguien entiende:
> 
> ...



A mí me da que te está entendiendo mal y se cree que le pides comisión por comprarles a ellos. En China se mueve mucho tiburón que compra a grandes multinacionales y es fácil que existan "comisiones, regalos, tratos, o llámalo como quieras" por pasarle a ese chino un gran pedido y no al vecino.

Vuelve a formularle la pregunta de otra forma o explícaselo mejor. Saludos


----------



## sabueXo (28 Dic 2011)

Gracias Bilu.

Otra cosa.

Estoy mirando ya para hacer pedido y no se si va a ser demasiado grande para mandarlo por UPS por ejemplo.

Si tengo que mandarlo por barco (¿esto quien lo decide?, ¿la empresa cuando lo manda?), ¿me lo mandan hasta casa o tengo que ir a recogerlo a algún puerto yo?

.... cuanto tengo que aprender.


----------



## El Secretario (28 Dic 2011)

Bueno, lo que yo he sacado en claro: 

A mi me pidieron el NIf de la empresa y nada más, aunque también suelen pedir otro número para exportación, no me acuerdo como se llama, ya os lo preguntaré. 

Sobre los Pendrives, me llamó DHL y me mandó una carta si era particular para que la rellenara y la mandara a aduana. Eran ellos los que se encargan de todo. 

De una factura de unos 150 euros me han clavado...86 euros de aduana. 

Cuando compré una cámara de 15 píxeles bastante maja no me cobraron ni un duro. Le pregunté a correos el porqué y me dijo que no lo mandaron como paquete sino como carta certificada ::, eso y que en aduanas hacen un poco lo que les sale de los cojones. 

Así que aprended: que no ponga que son muchas piezas, otra que si puede ser que se mande como carta, y como un chino de la china me dijo: te aconsejo que declares menos de lo que pagas porque te van a sablear a base de bien. 

Sé que es poco pero...voy a ver si me traigo una cantidad importante de pendrives y os digo como va al por mayor.


----------



## sabueXo (28 Dic 2011)

Eso quiere decir que te han salido los pendrives a unos 4,5€.... como no sean de 16GB, mucho beneficio no se puede sacar de ahí... o de 8 por lo menos.


----------



## sabueXo (28 Dic 2011)

Eso quiere decir que te han salido los pendrives a unos 4,5€.... como no sean de 16GB, mucho beneficio no se puede sacar de ahí... o de 8 por lo menos.


----------



## sabueXo (28 Dic 2011)

Eso quiere decir que te han salido los pendrives a unos 4,5€.... como no sean de 16GB, mucho beneficio no se puede sacar de ahí... o de 8 por lo menos.


----------



## sabueXo (28 Dic 2011)

... sa roto :fiufiu:


----------



## sabueXo (28 Dic 2011)

¿Alguien podría explicar un poco el tema de envios por DHL?

Por ejemplo, si traemos un par de paquetes de 1000€ en total.

¿Cuanto nos cobrarían por el IVA?, ¿Algún tipo de arancel o impuesto que desconozcamos aparte?

¿Cuanto podría costar finalmente puesto en casa?

Voy a hacer un pedido pequeño de muestra para ver que me clavan también...

PD: También tengo la duda de quien trae la mercancia a casa si viene por barco... esque tengo muchas dudas...


----------



## Orangecoop (28 Dic 2011)

Yo intentaré mandar desde china cartas certificadas con usb y micro sd a ver como va el invento, por lo que veo en la web de correos si es carta (hasta 2kg) no te piden papeleo aduanero, solamente en los paquetes.


----------



## El Secretario (29 Dic 2011)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Alguien podría explicar un poco el tema de envios por DHL?
> 
> Por ejemplo, si traemos un par de paquetes de 1000€ en total.
> 
> ...



Por correos tardará más pero para mi que te clavan mucho menos, incluso en aduanas. 

Pero no me hagas caso, que tampoco tengo mucha experiencia. 

Los pendrives de 8, no sacaré mucho beneficio, es más, los voy a hacer de regalo de empresa y promoción. Tienen el logotipo de la empresa (Fros) así que si veis un pendrive con estas iniciales cogerlo que será histórico y algún día valdrán una pasta!!. :


----------



## sabueXo (29 Dic 2011)

Hum, he pedido unas muestras, a ver si cabe en una caja... a ver que me dice...

Lo mandará por paquetería como a "El Secretario", no se que incoterm me pondrá.

¿Suelen usar CIF imagino no?, en caso de usar otro y no tener seguro, ¿es obligatorio solicitar uno?, ¿donde se hacen esos seguros?

... ncecesito unas clases de esto...


----------



## sabueXo (30 Dic 2011)

Bueno, pues ya tengo mi primera factura proforma para mi primer pedido de prueba, ya os contaré como ha ido por aduanas.

Voy tras los pasos de El Secretario


----------



## Orangecoop (30 Dic 2011)

sabueXo dijo:


> Hum, he pedido unas muestras, a ver si cabe en una caja... a ver que me dice...
> 
> Lo mandará por paquetería como a "El Secretario", no se que incoterm me pondrá.
> 
> ...



Supongo que te lo mandarán a precio CIF, tu no tienes que hacer nada, es cosa del vendedor.

Lo que supongo que tendrás que pagar si lo retienen (que alguien me corrija si ando equivocado) es el DUA, que no se cuanto es y a que te cobren +18% de IVA sobre el valor declarado en el precio CIF.

_"CIF
Artículo principal: Cost, insurance and freight
Cost, Insurance and Freight (named destination port) → ‘coste, seguro y flete (puerto de destino convenido)’.
El vendedor se hace cargo de todos los costes, incluidos el transporte principal y el seguro, hasta que la mercancía llegue al puerto de destino. Aunque el seguro lo ha contratado el vendedor, el beneficiario del seguro es el comprador.
Como en el incoterm anterior, CFR, el riesgo se transfiere al comprador en el momento que la mercancía se encuentra cargada en el buque, en el país de origen. El incoterm CIF es uno de los más usados en el comercio internacional porque las condiciones de un precio CIF son las que marcan el valor en aduana de un producto que se importa.4 Se debe utilizar para carga general o convencional, pero no se debe utilizar cuando se transporta en contenedores.
El incoterm CIF se utiliza para cualquier transporte, pero sobretodo barco, ya sea marítimo o fluvial."_


----------



## sabueXo (31 Dic 2011)

Las memorias usb traian el logotipo CE o no es necesario?

Todo tiene que traerlo o no es necesario?


----------



## inmi_soy (1 Ene 2012)

XTR dijo:


> Hola, me acabo de registrar en el foro al ver este tema.
> 
> *Yo vivo en UK* y mi mujer es de nacionalidad china. No me importaría sacarme un extra haciendo algún tipo de negocio de este tipo, pero no acabo de ver claro que se pueda sacar dinero ya que debe haber mucha gente haciéndolo. No obstante, si alguien necesita servicios de traducción o contactos en China me ofrezco como socio. O si, por ejemplo, quiere crear una empresa en este país. Yo no lo veo claro para dedicarle tiempo y esfuerzo yo mismo pero, repito, si a alguien le interesa y cree que puedo ayudarle, me puede mandar privado y se discute.
> 
> Un saludo y feliz año



Más que todo es para pedirte información puesto que comentas que vives en UK.

Tengo en mente comprar por lo menso un par de Zapatos de Dr Martens, como aca en España, las rebajas estan a la vuelta de la esquina me interesa saber si ahí comienzan dichas rebajas después del 7 de Enero.

Dr Martens ¿ sabes si hace rebajas ?

Un saludo.


----------



## inmi_soy (1 Ene 2012)

XTR dijo:


> Hombre, pues aqui las rebajas empiezan el 26 de diciembre que lo llaman boxing day. Lo del 7 de enero solo es en España, ¿no? por tema reyes, digo. Hacen buenos zapatos los britanicos, si señor.



:8:

¿ Como ?

¿ Ya estan en rebajas ? 

Gracias, veamos si mañana puedo comprarlos.

Si son excelentes zapatos, lo mejor es que tienen latalla que uso : 47 creo que es algo así como un 13 UK.


----------



## sabueXo (9 Ene 2012)

Buenas!

Voy a hacer una transferencia T/T de poca cantidad, quiero aprender que sistema es este.

¿Como se hace una transferencia T/T?, ¿Es simplemente una transferencia a una cuenta internacional que puedo hacer desde mi casa por la web del banco o tengo que ir a una oficina para hacerla porque no es una simple transferencia internacional?

Otra cosa, para importar por barco, habéis dado muchas explicaciones, gracias. Todas estas las lleva un transitario ¿no?, si pido precio FOB, una vez la mercancía está en el barco, contrato a un transitario y me llevan a casa el pedido. ¿Es así?

Muchas gracias!

EDITO: Una cosilla más, ¿cuanto cobra un transitario por sus servicios?


----------



## sabueXo (10 Ene 2012)

Anécdota con un proveedor asiático al presentarse al que le he dicho que estoy en España:

- Hola, soy XXX y soy encargado de ventas de la zona de Áfirca....

... nos tienen calados...


----------



## kenny220 (10 Ene 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Anécdota con un proveedor asiático al presentarse al que le he dicho que estoy en España:
> 
> - Hola, soy XXX y soy encargado de ventas de la zona de Áfirca....
> 
> ... nos tienen calados...



bueno al menos te ha ubicado cerca o al lado, será por TANGER MED. A los indios casi casi había que enseñarles un mapamundi y decirles donde estabas.


----------



## Pat (12 Ene 2012)

Hace que el negocio sea el mas simple posible

*Simplifica ,simplifica, simplifica…….*

Yo lo hare de el siguiente manera.
Compra mediante LC irrevocable _(Letra de crédito irrevocable_) con clausula de presentación de un certificado de control de calidad por un empresa nombrado por usted. Como mínimo usare un control de inspección “ *FRI”* (_Inspección final aleatoria)_ además de un shipmente inspección donde se inspección el envió una vez que ha sido entregado a su agente de aduanas justo antes del Embarque.
+ Seguro de transporte sacado por usted por 120% del valor de la mercancía, incluso si lo compras CIF , el coste del seguro es insignificante pero a veces el vendedor usa empresas de seguros de poco confianza…. 

SI mandas dinero antes tienes el 75% de probabilidades de no recibir lo que has pedido.

EN lo referente a los precios y su negociación, mi regla es saber exactamente cuanto le cuesta a tu proveedor, a partir de ahí ten claro una cosa, nadie trabaja gratis, y el Chino va quiere ganar dinero, si por causalidad te esta ofreciendo mercancía debajo *SU * precio de coste lo mas probable es un pedido que ha sido rechazado en un control de calidad por defectuoso o por fuera de plazo. Ojo con este pedido; cada país tiene especificaciones distintas y un pedido para Japón puede ser imposible vender en España.


----------



## sabueXo (17 Ene 2012)

Buenas,

Estoy importando dos pedidos desde China.

Uno parece ser que lo ha parado la aduana de China porque uno de los productos no se puede mandar, el otro paquete que tiene los mismo parece que va sin contratiempos.

Van a intentar mandarme de nuevo el pedido.¿Sabéis por qué pueden haber parado el pedido? No es nada raro, hay tiendas que venden eso aquí y parece que no hay problemas...

¿Mala etiqueta del proveedor o algo así?


----------



## kenny220 (17 Ene 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Estoy importando dos pedidos desde China.
> 
> ...



que lo pare la aduana china al salir es cosa preocupante. Qué tipo de artículos son: alimentación, textil, química, etc,etc 
Lo de la mala etiqueta te lo suele exijir el soivre aquí, más de un contenedor de china cargado de ropa se ha quedado en el almacén aduanero hasta que han llegado los chinos y le han puesto la etiqueta a todo (piensa que si pasa la aduana en españa las etiquetas deden de ir en español y si es para francia será en francés)


----------



## sabueXo (17 Ene 2012)

kenny220 dijo:


> que lo pare la aduana china al salir es cosa preocupante. Qué tipo de artículos son: alimentación, textil, química, etc,etc
> Lo de la mala etiqueta te lo suele exijir el soivre aquí, más de un contenedor de china cargado de ropa se ha quedado en el almacén aduanero hasta que han llegado los chinos y le han puesto la etiqueta a todo (piensa que si pasa la aduana en españa las etiquetas deden de ir en español y si es para francia será en francés)



Digamos que es químico lo que han parado. El resto de cosas de ese pedido parece que sin problemas.

Igual faltan las advertencias de seguridad... lo he pedido a dos empresas distintas y una va bien, cuando lleguen las dos a ver las diferencias de las etiquetas.

Están en inglés, no creo que esté en castellano, pero he visto otras tiendas y en una foto se ve claro que solo está en inglés.

Va por paquetería privada.

Es fijo eso de etiquetas en nuestro idioma? Ya hablé con el proveedor y lo puede cambiar.


----------



## sabueXo (17 Ene 2012)

Bueno, misterio resuelto.

El proveedor me ha dicho que lo mandan de nuevo y Fedex que era problemas con la documentación adjunta en el envío.

Ea, que siga la fiesta.


----------



## kenny220 (18 Ene 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Digamos que es químico lo que han parado. El resto de cosas de ese pedido parece que sin problemas.
> 
> Igual faltan las advertencias de seguridad... lo he pedido a dos empresas distintas y una va bien, cuando lleguen las dos a ver las diferencias de las etiquetas.
> 
> ...



jod.. pues en lo mio todas las etiquetas tienen que ir en español, pq como venga un inspector de consumo.


----------



## sabueXo (19 Ene 2012)

kenny220 dijo:


> jod.. pues en lo mio todas las etiquetas tienen que ir en español, pq como venga un inspector de consumo.



¿Se puede saber que vendes?

Voy a ponerme a mirar etiquetas de cosas como loco a ver que idiomas llevan.

De todas formas, cuando contrate un transitario para importar los productos por barco, ellos deberían de saber este tipo de cosas. ¿No?

PD: ¿Alguien tiene informaión sobre este asunto de las etiquetas y los idiomas?


----------



## sabueXo (20 Ene 2012)

Que raro... no me ha parado aduanas el paquete para impuestos.... ¡vale!


----------



## sabueXo (24 Ene 2012)

Buenas,

¿Que pasa si paran un paquete con un valor declarado menor al real?

¿Te hace aduanas pagar sobre el valor que ellos estimen o te obligan a mandarles la factura original para que lo calculen a partir de ahí?

Gracias


----------



## norifumi (24 Ene 2012)

lo siento si puede ofender a alguien, pero mi opinion es la siguiente: No tenemos suficiente con la mierda de los bazares chinos, como para encima ahora saturar el mercador de porqueria baja en calidad??? 

Esque parece que hay una especie de esquizofrenia generalizada condicion sinequoanon para vender = precios baratos


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (24 Ene 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿Que pasa si paran un paquete con un valor declarado menor al real?
> 
> ...




Hola, buenas tardes.

He estado leyendo el post y perdona mi atrevimiento pero veo que "te vas a dar un ostiazo que pa que".

Para empezar estás siendo muy pardillo con tus proveedores, (véase mail de uno de tus proveedores). Primero deberías haber tenido unas nociones de comercio internacional o bien haberte hecho con los servicios de un consultor, porque el hecho que andes preguntando que si mejor CIF o FOB lo dice todo. Una vez contactado con proveedores pides información y cotización de los productos de los cuales estes interesado. Con los proveedores que hayas escogido, concretaría una reunión de negocios en su fábrica (aqui ya te darás cuenta quien es fabricante, trader......),así conoces la empresa en la cual dejas depósitadas tus inversiones, desde luego atraves de mail o telefono poco podrás hacer. Y ya el resto cae por su propio peso.

Pd: Estas intentando ahorrar pasta y al final la jugada te va salir cara.

Un saludo.


----------



## sabueXo (24 Ene 2012)

Madrid2m(ierdas)16 dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes.
> 
> He estado leyendo el post y perdona mi atrevimiento pero veo que "te vas a dar un ostiazo que pa que".
> 
> ...



Gracias por el comentario.

Como todo en esta vida, las cosas se aprenden haciéndolas.

Mañana me llega mi segundo envío de prueba del segundo proveedor para que yo pueda testear esos productos.

De hablar con proveedores ya me he dado cuenta de que por ejemplo, uno de ellos me encasquetaba un producto que compraba a otro. Es decir, este proveedor fabrica un producto que me interesa y el que lo complementa, lo pedía a otro proveedor. Ya me he encargado de buscarlo yo para bajar precios ya que no me salían los números, ahora sí, que es lo importante.

También he aprendido como funcionan las aduanas gracias a los envios de prueba y ya me he documentado sobre como traer por barco (falta hablar con un agente aduanero amigo nuestro para ver si está todo correcto según lo tenemos pensado).

Se que hay que pedir FOB y contactar con un transitario de aquí pasándole toda la información para que nos de precios y posibles inconvenientes de la mercancía que quiero traer.

Como ves, no doy palos de ciego, antes de hacer algo me intento documentar por todos los medios.

Y luego llega lo más fácil ya que es donde controlamos, páginas web, posicionamiento y social media.

Y si perdemos dinero porque finalmente no sale bien.... pues bueno, algo que hemos aprendido para intentarlo de nuevo.

Quien no llora no mama.

PD: Si me puedes responder a la pregunta que me has citado, te pongo un thanks


----------



## sabueXo (24 Ene 2012)

Stopford dijo:


> Tu proveedor te ha mentido. Es imposible, repito imposible que tu proveedor no sepa que se puede o no exportar en china teniendo en cuenta que vive de ello... imposible.
> 
> Por otro lado esta semana es el año nuevo chino con lo que están de vacaciones, la mayoria de las fabricas han estado a tope para intentar sacar todo antes de estas vacaciones. Lo más probable es que tu pedido no estuviera listo a tiempo y ahora te suelta el rollo de la aduana que es lo más socorrido de todo, habitual por otra parte.



Na, ya se lo que ha pasado.

Ellos me han dicho que a final de año la aduana es más estricta pero no me he fiado y he preguntado a la paquetería; la documentación estaba mal hecha. De todas formas ya lo reenviaron y ha pasado las 2 aduanas.

No les he dicho nada porque me están ayudando bastante en otro tema que es bastante jodido y solo ellos que son los que lo fabrican me pueden ayudar. Se nota que son los fabricantes porque me saben contestar, otros no han sabido y los he descartado.

Incluso ahora que están de vacaciones se ha preocupado por el paquete.


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (24 Ene 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> También he aprendido como funcionan las aduanas gracias a los envios de prueba y ya me he documentado sobre como traer por barco (falta hablar con un agente aduanero amigo nuestro para ver si está todo correcto según lo tenemos pensado).
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Si me puedes responder a la pregunta que me has citado, te pongo un thanks



Respondida,.

El thanks ahórratelo para alguien que los necesite.

Un saludo.


----------



## Stopford (24 Ene 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿Que pasa si paran un paquete con un valor declarado menor al real?
> 
> ...



Había borrado el mensaje porque me he dado cuenta que lo que necesitas es suerte y no consejos. De todas formas por los cojo.nes que le has puesto te contesto a estas dos preguntas.

¿Que pasa si paran un paquete con un valor declarado menor al real?
Pueden pasar varias cosas. Si es exagerado te puede caer una multa pero lo normal para paquetitos es que no esten de acuerdo y te suban el taxable value hasta lo que ellos estimen para ese tipo de mercancia.

¿Te hace aduanas pagar sobre el valor que ellos estimen o te obligan a mandarles la factura original para que lo calculen a partir de ahí?
Usan la factura + costes de transporte para calcular el valor tasable. A partir de ahí en función del codigo pautal se calculan los impuestos a pagar (menos las mercancias que paguen impuestos por pieza o x kgs), se suma los derechos al valor tasable y sobre eso se calcula el IVA y a pagar.


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (24 Ene 2012)

Disculpa, ahora que veo el mensaje de Stopford y de releer tu contestación, me está surgiendo una duda, me imagino que sabrás que vas a tener que pasar por un agente de aduanas para que te despache la mercancía, verdad?. Si ya lo sabes te recomiendo que no te fies de tu amigo, suelen ser muy gitanos yo siempre les indico que en cada cotización me detallen cada partida que me van a cobrar (flete, seguro, comision, etc.).

Ya lo próximo te lo cobro .

Un saludo


----------



## sabueXo (24 Ene 2012)

El amigo trabaja allí y solo queremos que nos cuente como va todo el proceso, para ver si tenemos claro todo y es como hemos aprendido estos dos meses.

Lo que haremos será hablar con unos 3 transitarios para ver sus tarifas desglosadas y ver cual sale mejor.

Por ahora he contactado con uno me dijo que era mejor el puerto de Barcelona que el de Bilbao... hablaré con alguno de Bilbao, que lo tengo más cerca.

Los precios que me dio son estos, ¿Que os parecen?



> Flete: 68.- USD / TM o m3
> 
> Gastos de llegada:
> Primer m3 o TM: 150.- EUR
> ...


----------



## sabueXo (24 Ene 2012)

Stopford dijo:


> Había borrado el mensaje porque me he dado cuenta que lo que necesitas es suerte y no consejos. De todas formas por los cojo.nes que le has puesto te contesto a estas dos preguntas.
> 
> ¿Que pasa si paran un paquete con un valor declarado menor al real?
> Pueden pasar varias cosas. Si es exagerado te puede caer una multa pero lo normal para paquetitos es que no esten de acuerdo y te suban el taxable value hasta lo que ellos estimen para ese tipo de mercancia.
> ...



Merci!!!!!!


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (25 Ene 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> El amigo trabaja allí y solo queremos que nos cuente como va todo el proceso, para ver si tenemos claro todo y es como hemos aprendido estos dos meses.
> 
> Lo que haremos será hablar con unos 3 transitarios para ver sus tarifas desglosadas y ver cual sale mejor.
> 
> ...




Buenos días,

Ya te digo yo que el mejor puerto es Barcelona o Valencia, llegan más barcos y están mejor situados, hasta Bilbao tienen que subir todo el Atlántico. Yo siempre en cada importación pido cotización a varios agentes, no solo trabajo con 1, depende de la tarifa que tengan en ese momento. Dales tus puertos de embarque (Hong Kong, Shenzhen, Shangai......) y que te detallen hasta la última pela, para luego no tener sorpresas. Los precios que te han dado debes compararlos con los que te den otros agentes de aduana, no los que te pueda decir yo, además yo solo muevo contenedores, no grupajes.

Un saludo.


----------



## sabueXo (25 Ene 2012)

Madrid2m(ierdas)16 dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Ya te digo yo que el mejor puerto es Barcelona o Valencia, llegan más barcos y están mejor situados, hasta Bilbao tienen que subir todo el Atlántico. Yo siempre en cada importación pido cotización a varios agentes, no solo trabajo con 1, depende de la tarifa que tengan en ese momento. Dales tus puertos de embarque (Hong Kong, Shenzhen, Shangai......) y que te detallen hasta la última pela, para luego no tener sorpresas. Los precios que te han dado debes compararlos con los que te den otros agentes de aduana, no los que te pueda decir yo, además yo solo muevo contenedores, no grupajes.
> 
> Un saludo.



Tus opiniones vienen bien, nunca hago una cosa con solo un comentario/opinion/consejo, siempre intento contrastar todo por 3 lados mínimo.

Eres el segundo que recomienda Barcelona, por lo que algo de sentido tiene lo que me dijo el transitario, aparte, sus precios no te han llevado las manos a la cabeza, por lo que no me debe de estar estafando descaradamente. De todo se saca algo....

Mis disgustos no paran con el dichoso envío... he tenido que ir al aeropuerto a por él y mañana me mandan la factura desglosada de aduanas (hoja verde creo que le ha llamado), quería ver los aranceles para los productos que he traído, pero creo que tendré que esperar a mañana que me envían el papel a casa. Los productos por lo menos los tengo.

Según me han comentado, en aduanas, como van a destajo, solo comparan las 4 últimas cifras del número de envío y casualidad, había otro paquete con los mismos cuatro números y las facturas de aduanas estaban mal.... otra cosa más que he aprendido, a ostias, pero se aprende...

PD: Contenedores... buf, veo que eres ducho en el tema.


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (25 Ene 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Tus opiniones vienen bien, nunca hago una cosa con solo un comentario/opinion/consejo, siempre intento contrastar todo por 3 lados mínimo.
> 
> Eres el segundo que recomienda Barcelona, por lo que algo de sentido tiene lo que me dijo el transitario, aparte, sus precios no te han llevado las manos a la cabeza, por lo que no me debe de estar estafando descaradamente. De todo se saca algo....
> 
> ...



Hola de nuevo, no es que sea ducho en el tema, cuando he dicho que solo muevo contenedores lo he hecho porque las tarifas que has colgado son para grupajes, y yo como no hago grupajes (un contededor para varios destinos) no tengo ni idea si son buenas o no. Aparte cada importación es un mundo tu pagarás ciertas cosas que yo no pago y viceversa. 

Un saludo.


----------



## sabueXo (27 Ene 2012)

Bueno, otra duda.

Tengo el papel de las aduanas en la mano pone lo siguiente:

Casilla 22: Divisa e importe total factura: USD 86,18
Casilla 42: Precio del artículo: 86,18
Casilla 45: Ajuste: + 145,54
Casilla 46: Valor estadístico: 211,56

¿Esto que quiere decir?, ¿que el fabricante ha bajado la factura, aduanas cree que el valor es muy bajo y ha sumado un 145% para cobrar el IVA?

Me han cobrado el 18% de IVA, pero no me han cobrado aranceles. ¿Sabéis a que puede ser debido?

Pone que es "Mercancias sin valor estimable" ¿Que quiere decir?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Stopford (27 Ene 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Bueno, otra duda.
> 
> Tengo el papel de las aduanas en la mano pone lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Pero no tienes un despachante? porque no le llamas y te lo aclara? Hay que ver la fatura, saber que es lo que era exactamente para entender porque la aduana ha considerado ese valor estadístico y quedaría por ver la parte de arbitrariedad que cada aduanero lleva encima.

Si no has pagado aranceles es porque ese tipo de mercancia no pagaría. Mira en la casilla 44 y hay tienes el tipo de arancel. Para saber que han considerado que es tu mercancia mira la casilla 33, ese es el código pautal o el numerito que dice cual es la mercancia.

Luego vas con el numerito al siguiente link:

TARIC Consultation

Y aquí sabras que es eso y cual es el tipo de arancel que paga y más info útil. En el futuro cuando vayas a importar podrás ver ahí que es lo que pagara de derechos (no es lo mismo pagar 0 que para un 23%), te permite ver si un pais tiene excenciones o no (quizás sea más barato comprar en Tunez un 30% más caro que en China y no pagar derechos a la importación que comprar en China y comerse un anti-dumping), etc, etc, etc. 

Te repito lo que te he dicho antes y te han dicho ya. Si esto te lo quieres tomar en serio hay profesionales que te pueden ayudar con esto (contra el cobro de sus honorario of course) así que deja de perder el tiempo y consulta con ellos, consideralo una inversión y no un coste y será un dinero muy bien gastado.


----------



## sabueXo (27 Ene 2012)

Stopford dijo:


> Pero no tienes un despachante? porque no le llamas y te lo aclara? Hay que ver la fatura, saber que es lo que era exactamente para entender porque la aduana ha considerado ese valor estadístico y quedaría por ver la parte de arbitrariedad que cada aduanero lleva encima.
> 
> Si no has pagado aranceles es porque ese tipo de mercancia no pagaría. Mira en la casilla 44 y hay tienes el tipo de arancel. Para saber que han considerado que es tu mercancia mira la casilla 33, ese es el código pautal o el numerito que dice cual es la mercancia.
> 
> ...



Buenas,

Primero de todo, no considero esto una perdida de tiempo, si no una etapa de aprendizaje, cada uno se lo toma como quiere, pero yo no me considero perdiendo el tiempo.

De hecho, como podrás ver por la cantidad de preguntas que hago, me lo estoy tomando muy enserio.

El agente aduanero esta vez ha sido DHL y no he podido hablar con ellos del papel. El amigo que tenemos tiene su trabajo y su vida y no le podemos llamar cada dos por tres, quedaremos con él antes del transporte por barco y resolveremos todas las dudas.

Como ya he comentado antes, me informo de las cosas por varios canales, uno es el foro, ayer ya estuve leyendo documentación y manuales con mi papel de aduanas en mano para saber que es cada punto, el amigo nuestro cuando llegue el momento, etc.

No quiero contratar a nadie si no es necesario, quiero saber yo las cosas y que tornillo apretar y eso se hace documentándose y probando en la práctica. Saber las cosas me hará más autónomo, menos problemas y cuando tenga un problema con algún transitario o aduanas, seré capaz de responder sin quedarme con cara de bobo por no saber de que me hablan.

Otro apunte. Cuento aquí lo que me va pasando por si a alguien le sirve y le ayuda.


Dejando lo anterior claro, muchas gracias por explicarme un poco lo de los puntos del papel de aduanas, miraré en casa a ver que me han puesto de taric.

Ya conocía esa página, de hecho, me salía que tenía que pagar aranceles por el producto que traía.

Otra duda que me ha salido con esto es que han agrupado todo el envío en un solo concepto y no se por qué, venían 3 productos distintos.

Edito: Lógicamente, se que por barco me resulta imposible hacerlo yo solo sin nadie experto en ello. Ese servicio si lo contrataré y le destrozaré a preguntas.


----------



## ransomraff (27 Ene 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Primero de todo, no considero esto una perdida de tiempo, si no una etapa de aprendizaje, cada uno se lo toma como quiere, pero yo no me considero perdiendo el tiempo.
> 
> ...



Haces muy bien, opino exactamente igual. Si se peude evitar la subcontratación hay que evitarla, pero sobre todo hay que saber diferenciar entre subcontratar el trabajo rutinario que se conoce y controla (mas o menos) y subcontratar algo de lo que no se tiene ni idea y despues no se peude saber si lo hacen bien o mal.

Lo de agrupar es para hacer un solo envio y ahorrar en costes fijos, triple de papeles, triple de declaraciones, triple de tasas....


----------



## sabueXo (27 Ene 2012)

ransomraff dijo:


> Lo de agrupar es para hacer un solo envio y ahorrar en costes fijos, triple de papeles, triple de declaraciones, triple de tasas....



Pero en aduanas han abierto el paquete, han visto que había tres productos distintos y lo han catalogado todo como uno de ellos. ¿Es el procedimiento habitual?, no se porqué no mencionan nada de los otros productos.

Aparte, ese producto tenía arancel si no miré mal (no he pedido todavía los códigos HS al fabricante, a ver si vuelven de las vacaciones) y no me han cobrado arancel...


----------



## ransomraff (27 Ene 2012)

sabueXo dijo:


> Pero en aduanas han abierto el paquete, han visto que había tres productos distintos y lo han catalogado todo como uno de ellos. ¿Es el procedimiento habitual?, no se porqué no mencionan nada de los otros productos.
> 
> Aparte, ese producto tenía arancel si no miré mal (no he pedido todavía los códigos HS al fabricante, a ver si vuelven de las vacaciones) y no me han cobrado arancel...



A las adunas no les importa si el producto es distinto, solo si es de diferente categoria para el arancel, Tampoco importa si son tres productos complementarios para un mismo fin.

De todas formas son funcionarios y tienen sus cosas, si abren una caja y ven que no hay nada raro a lo mejor pasan de abrir otra.

Diferente sería si pusieses que son productos sin arancel, entonces lo paran y lo miran hasta que se les ocurra como meterte un arancel. Tienen orden de hacerlo.


----------



## sproper (30 Jun 2012)

Buenas,

trabajo en una transitaria / agencia de aduanas, llego un poco tarde, pero si tienes alguna duda aún seguramente te podría hechar un cable.

y felicitaciones por emprender y llevarlo adelante, hoy en día es algo elogiable.

saludos.


----------



## Mephines (6 Mar 2013)

Hola Foreros,

Soy novato en el tema de importar de China.

Mi idea es importar de china motos scooters de 125 cc nuevas para después comercializarlas a nivel nacional. Tengo el contacto directo con una fábrica en China.

Tras varias conversaciones con la fábrica consigo que me de precio para importar una unidad para probar su calidad y el precio Fob que me da es de 575 USD.

El problema viene cuando me dice: "It is ok for testing the model, but LCL shipping we need charge you handling cost for Customs ,documents .... 300USD more."

¿Tengo que añadir esos 300 USD a el precio FOB? ¿Cuesta más de la mitad de la moto los costes de aduanas, documentos......?

¿Qué más debería preguntarle a el proveedor y que indicaciones darle si contacto con un transitario? ¿Se hace grupaje marítimo?

En España el Iva para estos productos es el 21% y aranceles es el 8%. 

¿Qué pasos son los siguientes a dar?

¿Cúal es la forma de pago más conveniente para mi?

¿Puedes decirme más o menos el precio final en España? El peso son 100 Kg y dimensiones no sé.

Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo


----------



## Yomismita (6 Mar 2013)

Con webs que te venden el producto directamente desde China (aliexpress, dealextreme, mujer-jersey), plantéate si vas a tener negocio. 

La ropa de Zara la vende el chino por Internet con etiquetas de Zara y todo, y productos electrónicos los venden directamente también.


----------



## kenny220 (6 Mar 2013)

Mephines dijo:


> Hola Foreros,
> 
> Soy novato en el tema de importar de China.
> 
> ...



pues entonces no es FOB, que significa free on board. desde china te haran grupaje cualquier transitario, pero claro eso incrementará el precio, me dá que el coste de transporte, aduana, DUA, transitario, etc,etc será más que el coste del artículo. Otra cosa, al importar vehículos, has pensado en.

- normativa europea,como seguridad, homologaciones, humos,etc y garantia de marca, recambios,etc,etc


----------



## Mephines (7 Mar 2013)

kenny220 dijo:


> pues entonces no es FOB, que significa free on board. desde china te haran grupaje cualquier transitario, pero claro eso incrementará el precio, me dá que el coste de transporte, aduana, DUA, transitario, etc,etc será más que el coste del artículo. Otra cosa, al importar vehículos, has pensado en.
> 
> - normativa europea,como seguridad, homologaciones, humos,etc y garantia de marca, recambios,etc,etc



De entrada gracias por la respuesta.

Es lo que no entiendo. Yo pido precio FOB y luego me dice que me incrementa 300 USD. Me dice que sería lo mismo para 1 unidad de muestra que para un contenedor de 40 pies. El Incoterm Fob es lo que tú comentas (libre a bordo).

Las motos están homologadas para la CEE.

¿Alguien más me puede ayudar?

Gracias y un saludo,


----------



## Yomismita (7 Mar 2013)

Yo insisto en que te asegures de las homologaciones, que luego si hay problemas van a ir a por tí como "comercializador en la Unión Europea". Vamos, que no te fíes de la palabra del fabricante ni de una hoja firmada en la que diga "cumplo", sino que si es posible lo compruebes tu mismo. 

Las normas aplicables a maquinaria suelen ser normas EN y puedes obtenerlas (previo pago) a través de Aenor, supongo (no lo sé) que con las motos será similar.

Sería enterarte de qué normas son aplicables, qué exigen dichas normas y comprobarlo punto por punto.


----------



## lowcost (7 Mar 2013)

Yomismita dijo:


> Yo insisto en que te asegures de las homologaciones, que luego si hay problemas van a ir a por tí como "comercializador en la Unión Europea". Vamos, que no te fíes de la palabra del fabricante ni de una hoja firmada en la que diga "cumplo", sino que si es posible lo compruebes tu mismo.
> 
> Las normas aplicables a maquinaria suelen ser normas EN y puedes obtenerlas (previo pago) a través de Aenor, supongo (no lo sé) que con las motos será similar.
> 
> Sería enterarte de qué normas son aplicables, qué exigen dichas normas y comprobarlo punto por punto.



Homologaciones, que pesadilla, aún recuerdo cuando pase la ITV de la moto y en el perfil de la rueda trasera me aparecía el de un coche, lo mejor de todo es que no querían pasarme la ITV cuando es un fallo en la documentación.. No veas la liada para conseguir una carta de la fábrica de Suzuki certificada por el distribuidor en Españistan, burrocracia al maximo nivel....... como bien te dicen, ojo con "los papeles".


----------



## Mephines (7 Mar 2013)

Yomismita dijo:


> Yo insisto en que te asegures de las homologaciones, que luego si hay problemas van a ir a por tí como "comercializador en la Unión Europea". Vamos, que no te fíes de la palabra del fabricante ni de una hoja firmada en la que diga "cumplo", sino que si es posible lo compruebes tu mismo.
> 
> Las normas aplicables a maquinaria suelen ser normas EN y puedes obtenerlas (previo pago) a través de Aenor, supongo (no lo sé) que con las motos será similar.
> 
> Sería enterarte de qué normas son aplicables, qué exigen dichas normas y comprobarlo punto por punto.



No entiendo muy bien. ¿Qué hago para homologar o para saber si realmente está homologada?. ¿Le pido documentación al Chino?......

¿Alguien me ayuda?


----------



## Yomismita (7 Mar 2013)

En primer lugar tienes que enterarte de qué normas aplican a ese tipo de producto. *Yo entiendo un poco de como va el tema con máquinas, y lo que te voy a decir es desde ese punto de vista, espero que te sirva.*

El primer paso sería pedirle al chino una declaración en la que diga que cumpla con la normativa y diga EXPRESAMENTE con qué normas cumple. Suelen ser normas EN, es decir de ámbito europeo (para la CE). También puede haber alguna norma ISO de ambito internacional.

Luego intentar enterarte por otros medios de qué normas le aplican (investigar por tu cuenta para contrastar con lo que te dice el chino). Aquí creo que podrías consultar a Aenor, buscar por internet, etc.

Cuando tengas claros los requerimientos compruebas con la muestra del producto que te llegue.

Un cliente compró unas máquinas chinas en principio con todos los papeleos pero en visita de un inspector que no se fiaba mucho de los chinos, vió que no cumplían normas EN (tenía sistemas de seguridad pero no tal y como lo marca la norma aplicable a dicha máquina), ni corto ni perezoso el inspector hizo venir un mecánico pagado por el distribuidor en España para modificar la máquina.

Esto es lo que te quería decir, asegúrate de que el producto cumple porque si no el responsable eres tú.


----------



## kenny220 (8 Mar 2013)

de los chinos,indios piensa que están a muchos miles de km, y que cuando descubras que lo prometido no es lo real,será cuando abras el contenedor, y eso es cuando ya lo has pagado.


----------



## Goodbye (1 Jul 2013)

sabueXo dijo:


> Bueno, otra duda.
> 
> Tengo el papel de las aduanas en la mano pone lo siguiente:
> 
> ...




Lo refloto porque un compañero me ha preguntado lo mismo.

Es una silla de ruedas especial (artículo de lujo, vamos)

Casilla 22: Divisa e importe total factura: USD 900
Casilla 42: Precio del artículo: 900
Casilla 45: Ajuste: + 200
Casilla 46: Valor estadístico: 898 € (el resultante de 900/1.29 + 200)

Total a pagar 0.21 * 898 = 189 €


El ajuste ese ¿como se hace? ¿En base a que? :


----------



## ransomraff (1 Jul 2013)

Goodbye dijo:


> Lo refloto porque un compañero me ha preguntado lo mismo.
> 
> Es una silla de ruedas especial (artículo de lujo, vamos)
> 
> ...



Es el precio del transporte que se sacan de la entrepierna.

A mi me han dado ya el palo con un par de ajustes y he aprendido la lección, ahora la mercancía va con el CI y con la factura del transporte. (contrato, controlo y pago el transporte en origen, no aquí).



PD. eso por lo menos juran los de DHL y FEDEX. Los primeros se pegaron uan sobrada de escándalo.


----------



## Goodbye (2 Jul 2013)

ransomraff dijo:


> Es el precio del transporte que se sacan de la entrepierna.
> 
> A mi me han dado ya el palo con un par de ajustes y he aprendido la lección, ahora la mercancía va con el CI y con la factura del transporte. (contrato, controlo y pago el transporte en origen, no aquí).
> 
> ...



Estos han sido de FEDEX 



_ Enviado desde un dispositivo movil usando tapatalk _


----------



## sproper (3 Jul 2013)

Los ajustes de la casilla 45 pueden venir determinadas por varias cosas, siempre por el coste del transporte y seguro de la mercancía tanto en envíos aéreos como marítimos, si se hacen envíos FOB se tiene que declarar en el DUA el precio aunque sea orientativo del coste de los mismos para realizar el ajuste, ya que los aranceles e IVA se pagan según precio CIF. En envíos marítimos este ajuste además puede verse incrementado por costes como THC o T-3, así que estos "ajustes" a no ser que tengáis un buen conocimiento de transporte internacional y control de costes en cuanto a cotizaciones, no será raro que os aparezcan.


----------



## Venenoso (3 Jul 2013)

Tambien mira la cantidad... importar una gran gran cantidad se hace por via maritima, si necesitas una pequeña muestra, utiliza grupaje.. y si no avion, traeras 1 metro cubico y te permitira evaluar mejor como puede funcionar sin haber comprado 7 millones de XXXXX (Inserta objeto aqui) que te comas.

Ejemplo... no es descabellado traer 100 fundas de blackberry Z10 (ultimo modelo), traerte 1 contenedor si... acabaras comiendo goma 

Por lo demas, segun lo que vayas a traer tiene unos requerimientos en aduana así como controles y certificados necesarios.


----------



## sabueXo (4 Jul 2013)

¿Cómo recomendáis traer un pedido de prueba?

Traerlo por DHL, Fedex, etc., sale por un riñón y traerlo en barco implica pedir como mínimo 1m3.

¿Conocéis alguna otra forma de traer con precios asequibles un pedido de por ejemplo 3 cajas de lápices, 2 tazas de Bob Esponja y 1 caja de leche?

He leído algo de EMS por ahí, pero no se como funciona...


----------



## vivelavidapocoapoco (4 Jul 2013)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Cómo recomendáis traer un pedido de prueba?
> 
> Traerlo por DHL, Fedex, etc., sale por un riñón y traerlo en barco implica pedir como mínimo 1m3.
> 
> ...




Ningún chino te va a vender a precio de mayorista 2 tazas de bob esponja , 3 de lapices, etc . Lo vas a comprar , entre transporte y demás , a casi el mismo precio que lo puedes encontrar en cobo calleja o en un chino


----------



## sabueXo (4 Jul 2013)

Son pedidos de muestra, a veces los dan hasta gratis.

El problema es el envío, que es muy caro.

¿Alguien conoce más formas de envío para pocos productos como estos?

Páginas como dealextreme mandan gratis por ejemplo, pero en este caso hablamos directamente de fabricantes.


----------



## sproper (4 Jul 2013)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Cómo recomendáis traer un pedido de prueba?
> 
> Traerlo por DHL, Fedex, etc., sale por un riñón y traerlo en barco implica pedir como mínimo 1m3.
> 
> ...



Para traer un pedido de prueba lo mejor suele ser por vía aérea, un FEDEX y demás, las empresas lo hacen así porque es relativamente barato y para empezar a hacer el posible pedido (y por tanto negocio) antes. Muestras por vía marítima no se suelen hacer.

Pedir un grupaje por barco no implica pedir como mínimo 1 m3, se te cobrará el mínimo que sí es 1 m3, pero puedes traer lo que quieras, como si ocupa 0.1 m3. Otro tema es lo que se te cobrará. Además seguramente, aunque lleves esto luego por tema de manipulaciones y costes vinculados a los grupajes, te puede salir hasta más caro que traerlo por vía aérea.

Por lo que comentas de traer, del ejemplo, no te compliques la vida y haz un envío aéreo donde la factura especifique que son muestras sin valor comercial y el valor en aduana sea sólo a efectos estadísticos, para el tema de aduanas.


----------



## ransomraff (4 Jul 2013)

Si el producto pesa poco, el transporte por avión y 1m3 por barco te puede salir por un precio similar.

Eso si, aunque sean muestras, lo pueden considerar una exportación y eso DHL por ejemplo no te lo hace contratandoles desde españa, tiene que contratar a dhl el que te lo vende si tiene permiso para exportar (en general lo tienen todos si son una empresa) o contactar con una empresa logística china que contratará a DHL/FEDEX/UPS, la más barata o la que tu le digas.




PD. Que la aduana española se "crea" que son muestras 1m3 de mercancía, 100 unidades iguales...


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Jul 2013)

Mercado que hay que conocer, ya no es oro todo lo que reluce


----------



## Kamikaze@ (6 Jul 2013)

Si importas de fuera de la UE, en concreto de China, hay que pagar IVA a la entrada en España y luego cuando se vende cobrarlo otra vez? :


----------



## sabueXo (7 Jul 2013)

Kamikaze@ dijo:


> Si importas de fuera de la UE, en concreto de China, hay que pagar IVA a la entrada en España y luego cuando se vende cobrarlo otra vez? :



Pagas IVA y aranceles.

Cuando hagas el papeleo del trimestre te devolverán ese IVA.


----------



## eloy_85 (7 Jul 2013)

rory dijo:


> He echado cálculos y así es imposible que yo obtenga beneficios, así que estoy mirando en China. Prefería comprarlo en España, pero lo siento mucho, esos precios son una puta burla.



la diferencia está en que los empleados de la empresa española tendrán un salario que les permita comprar, por ejemplo, lo que tu vendes y la de china el cazo de arroz. 
cuando se deje de contratar a los españoles, nadie comprará tus productos. es algo tan indirecto que parece imposible o lejano... decían los de los bares y bazares de mi barrio.


----------



## ferrer019 (2 Ago 2013)

Me estoy planteando crear una tienda online y una pequeña empresa. Tengo una duda que no acabo de resolver por mucho que lea por internet. Mi objetivo es importar algunos productos de china (haciéndolo legal) y, según tengo entendido, este es el proceso:

- Compro por ejemplo una "caja de tornillos" en la que vienen 1000 unidades y me sale toda la caja por 20€ al cambio. 

- Al llegar a España, la paran en aduanas. Pago los aranceles (por ejemplo un 12%, no sé cuanto es en el caso de los tornillos, es un ejemplo inventado). El total sería 20 + 12% = 22,4€.

- A esto se le suma el IVA: 22,4 + 21% IVA = 27.1€. 

- A esto hay que sumar los trámites de aduana que serían unos 20€ + IVA sin importar el valor del pedido (En este caso eran 20€, pero podrían ser 500€).

Después de realizar todos estos pagos, ¿Ya puedo vender los productos importados en mi tienda online? 

La factura del IVA de la aduana ¿se "contrarresta" con la factura del IVA que yo haga cuando venda el producto? Es decir, ¿al hacer la declaración se presentan las 2 facturas y una "suma" y la otra "resta"?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## raul candia (24 Feb 2014)

*importar productos de china*

hola, se sorprenderán de las cosas que uno puede importar de China, lo único que deben hacer para poder realizarlo es asesorarse bien y no terminar siendo estafados como muchos o en el peor de los casos les envíen un producto de baja calidad y a un precio muy elevado, hoy existen muchas personas y empresas que están haciendo fortunas porque supieron contactarse con un buen fabricante y trajeron algo de mucha demanda y de buena calidad, les comparto la siguiente información que espero que les sea de mucha utilidad: El mejor negocio del momento, importar productos de China


----------



## ransomraff (25 Feb 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Me estoy planteando crear una tienda online y una pequeña empresa. Tengo una duda que no acabo de resolver por mucho que lea por internet. Mi objetivo es importar algunos productos de china (haciéndolo legal) y, según tengo entendido, este es el proceso:
> 
> - Compro por ejemplo una "caja de tornillos" en la que vienen 1000 unidades y me sale toda la caja por 20€ al cambio.
> 
> ...



Que yo sepa no hay ninguna tarifa plana para tramites de aduanas, los que yo conozco trabajan por tramos, cuanto más valor tiene la mercancía más dinero pagas.

A todas las demás preguntas la respuesta es SI.



raul candia dijo:


> hola, se sorprenderán de las cosas que uno puede importar de China, lo único que deben hacer para poder realizarlo es asesorarse bien y no terminar siendo estafados como muchos o en el peor de los casos les envíen un producto de baja calidad y a un precio muy elevado, hoy existen muchas personas y empresas que están haciendo fortunas porque supieron contactarse con un buen fabricante y trajeron algo de mucha demanda y de buena calidad, les comparto la siguiente información que espero que les sea de mucha utilidad: El mejor negocio del momento, importar productos de China



Lo que hay es muchos pardillos que se creen que es tan fácil. El 90% o más de las compras no se hacen a fabricas si no a intermediarios y de lo que se compra a un fabricante real resulta que son productos que revenden.
Hay muchos pensando que están comprando a un fabricante y realmente hay 3 o 4 intermediarios.

Visitando una feria lo más probable es que no se tenga ni p... idea de lo que se compra.
Todo el que quiera hacer un negocio de verdad y piense meter dinero en ello lo que tiene que hacer es contactar con un trader que le inspire confianza e irse allí a verle ademas de visitar las fabricas.
A los que viajen solo a ferias les recomiendo preguntar ¿podemos visitar su fabrica la semana que viene?? y a ver que pasa.
.


PD. otra cosa es para hacer un negociete y sacarse unos duros, para eso te la puedes jugar por internet.

PD2. De los que se anuncian en alibaba como fabricantes muchos no lo son, la mayoría y de los que si lo son muchos de sus artículos no son suyos si no que ya puestos revenden lo de otros.

PD3. A mi dos fabricantes me han enseñado la misma fabrica.


----------

